# 2021 | What did you do with your lawn today?



## Ware

Go. :thumbup:


----------



## Ylli

Not much, it's under 8" of snow.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

YES

Raked up some matted down lawn once snow melted. Planning a trip this weekend to local supplier for some granular prodiamine. Might check out their fert selection, too. Determining which soil test company to use (wasn't happy using PSU Extension last year).


----------



## Lawn Noob

I put down lime ahead of the snow yesterday. Does that count?

I'm sure my neighbors who saw me out there in the dark "fertilizing" the lawn in winter are scratching their heads...


----------



## NJ-lawn

Threw down some PRG in bare spots.....


----------



## macattack

Still scoping out the right granular pre-emergent to buy. Pennington makes 0.58% prodiamine with 30-0-4. Lawn has maybe 0.5" of snow in some parts still. I need to do some work in back of house, gonna get muddy if not frozen.


----------



## bosox_5

Skated. Flooded the rink. Practiced my Superman's with the kids


----------



## Pete1313

Awesome @bosox_5!


----------



## SumBeach35

Wondered if my my grass was thinking about me


----------



## Pete1313

Thought I would go out and see if the lawn needed to be mowed.. Nope!


----------



## Powhatan

@Pete1313 that two stage snow blower looks very similar to the one I used in northern Wisconsin ~20 years ago. :thumbup: The electric start was very handy during the 0 to neg temp mornings.


----------



## jd thomas

Put down lime a couple days ago, and yesterday ordered Prodiamine, Triclopyr, Acclaim Extra, and surfactant.


----------



## Retromower

Yesterday I dethatchted my back yard. Doing it in the dead of winter probably wasnt the smartest thing Ive ever done but I had a free day, it was fairly warm and I was curious just how much thatch their was under that grass. Answer: about 4 lawn waste bags worth.
Today its under 3" of snow and its raining out, so hey, whatever melt we get is at least going to not get stopped by thatch. LOL


----------



## bassmanaustin

Plucked a lot of Rescue grass - have plenty of plugs if anyone is interested 😂


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Today and yesterday I stared annoyingly at the footprints that the mail carrier left all the way across. This time of year, I tend to look at pictures of my lawn from this past year.


----------



## nikmasteed

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Today and yesterday I stared annoyingly at the footprints that the mail carrier left all the way across. This time of year, I tend to look at pictures of my lawn from this past year.


That's funny, I just did this yesterday too!

Today I weighed my bag of leftover prodiamine to confirm I don't need to order more. I also emailed a seed supplier. I'm getting the itch.


----------



## Wiley

Got in a proper mow this evening.


----------



## Dozer32

Fertilized a few days before a rain storm and a couple days in the low 70s and the rye is thriving!


----------



## NJ-lawn

Dozer32 said:


> Fertilized a few days before a rain storm and a couple days in the low 70s and the rye is thriving!


WOW looks amazing. Great job......


----------



## Lawn Noob

Dormant seeded my entire lawn. I have some thin spots left from last fall's overseed.


----------



## ColeLawn

So far I have cleaned up debris from a tree removal on Friday... Shoveled it all into a pile so hopefully when it melts I have one big pile to worry about and not an entire front yard (and neighbors front yards). Tree crew did a great job cleaning up even though we had quite a bit of snow.

This was a big boy. 46"x41" and that's not including the "wings" of the trunk which probably adds another 10" in each direction... It damn near took up half of my front yard. Best part about it all is it didn't cost me a dime (although I've been begging the town to take it down or let me hire a crew to take it down since October...). Now the real fun begins...





These pictures were taken on my lunch break on Friday to show the true carnage. As mentioned, I have scraped my driveway, sidewalk, and we've gotten some more snow to help cover up some of the mess.


----------



## g-man

I've been looking at longer range temps. Not good.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> I've been looking at longer range temps. Not good.


We've been polar vortex'd.


----------



## SumBeach35

Yep. The mild early winter is over for most of us.


----------



## ColeLawn

SumBeach35 said:


> Yep. The mild early winter is over for most of us.


Not an inch of accumulation through Christmas. Since then? Haven't seen grass unless it's being chucked out of the snowblower...


----------



## jskierko

A new family member joined the household today... Edwin 2.1! As you can tell from the surroundings, not quite ready to put it to use yet. Thanks @Reelrollers! Time to update the profile mower.


----------



## Reelrollers

I have to admit, first time I've seen one with snow in the background! I'm glad you'll be ready to start the season off right!


----------



## NJ-lawn

jskierko said:


> A new family member joined the household today... Edwin 2.1! As you can tell from the surroundings, not quite ready to put it to use yet. Thanks @Reelrollers! Time to update the profile mower.


Nice that was my first color of choice but I ended up with matte orange, I like your color more.......Lol


----------



## Lawn Noob

Sharpened my blade.


----------



## SumBeach35

About to watch it get another 10-20" of snow dumped on it tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

SumBeach35 said:


> About to watch it get another 10-20" of snow dumped on it tonight into tomorrow.


Between this storm and the one at the end of the week our areas are going to have some big snow banks.


----------



## SumBeach35

SNOWBOB11 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to watch it get another 10-20" of snow dumped on it tonight into tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Between this storm and the one at the end of the week our areas are going to have some big snow banks.
Click to expand...

You aren't kidding. Saw one report today that is calling for 22" of snow for these storms.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

I just put out 400 pounds of lime per soil test.


----------



## svu1954+

Regraded my west side lawn November 2020. When complete too late for seed. So will be seeding when soil temps hit 50-55. But just to try something different and also a throwback to the late Jerry Baker(lawn guru) he always said when it snows you sow. I broadcast 1/3 of the recommended rate when it started snowing. Hopefully that will work into the soil over the next 6 weeks


----------



## Jelvis

Added snow to the lawn today.


----------



## northwoods-lawn

Ohhh how I wish I could see the grass right now. But all I see is a foot of white cold crap covering everything.


----------



## Matthew_73

Ylli said:


> Not much, it's under 8" of snow.


I know what ya mean, my dog doesn't know where to take a leak or poop... lol The street?  :lol: :roll:


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Matthew_73 said:


> I know what ya mean, my dog doesn't know where to take a leak or poop... lol The street?  :lol: :roll:


Same here. We have a walk-out deck with three (3!) steps to ground level, and the dog can't bring herself to walk down and pee, so the deck has become ground zero. Luckily, so far, she has managed to find her way down when its poop time.

Fingers crossed next week is as wet and relatively warm as predicted, I need to see my grass again.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I came home from work and got a nice reminder as to why I am not a people person. Makes me want to move somewhere where people are not a waste of atoms.


----------



## bassmanaustin

Wow and we thought we got hit bad down here!


----------



## Pete1313

Picked up and blended some fertilizer.


Final cutting unit maintenance and setup.




Full servicing, maintenance and setup on both mowers completed. Mowers moved to their ready positions in the garage and garage organizing is in progress. Getting excited that the season will be here soon!


----------



## Scorched

First mow of the season in the Seattle area. The lighter patch on right is tttf, while the greener on left is ancient mix of fescue and bentgrass. I was going to Reno the entire yard with the tttf but I don't like the light color of its dormancy, so now I'm leaning towards tetradark prg. I mow at 2.5, have irrigation, any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ColeLawn

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I came home from work and got a nice reminder as to why I am not a people person. Makes me want to move somewhere where people are not a waste of atoms.


That makes two of us...

About 3-4" deep... I was going to be filling/top dressing both sides of the apron anyways.

Also got a chance to walk around and assess some other damage...this will be a fun one...50"x50".



I think my front yard looked better covered in snow :lol:


----------



## Wiley

@Pete1313 looking at your blend how did you determine your ratios of npk? Did it derive from your soil test?


----------



## Cluelessone

Looked at all the snow mold, with no immediate plans to address it. Only half my lawn is melted so far, the rest still has substantial snow.


----------



## Pete1313

Wiley said:


> @Pete1313 looking at your blend how did you determine your ratios of npk? Did it derive from your soil test?


First off, congrats on LOTM! Beautiful lawn! You had my vote! :thumbsup:

Regarding the blend. It is 60% polymer coated urea (44-0-0) and 40% muriate of potash (0-0-60). The mix comes out to a 26.4-0-24, with all of the N coming from PCU. I pick up the raw materials from my local Nutrien AG. They have bulk, so I fill my own containers, weigh and then bring home to blend. Both are the same SGN, so blending is possible. 300 lbs of PCU costs $75 and 200 lbs of MOP was $36.



The main reasons I blend is it is cheaper. 
50lbs of that mix only costs $11.10 which is not bad for a controlled release with a high amount of K2O. Saving money where I can frees up the budget for other things I use. I also blend it as it saves time spreading 1 product vs. 2 separate. It also brings the percentage of both N and K2O down so it is easier to spread. If my target is to put down .6 lbs/M of K2O, I would rather spread 2.5 lbs/M of 26.4-0-24 vs. 1lb/M of 0-0-60.

After years of soil testing I have a good feel for what my soil needs, even before I pull soil samples in a couple weeks. K is in maintenance mode, and P is in good shape. If I want additional P or K, I can add some in a spray. I also spray a good portion of N, so my granular is not an end all or the only way for my lawn to get the nutrients. I will apply some/most/maybe all? of this 1-0-1 mix and then add other nutrients as I see are needed in the sprays.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Mixed up my fertilizer bags and laid down 22-0-20 instead of 19-26-6 starter after I seeded. Arrrrggghhh.


----------



## Wiley

@Pete1313 thanks for the congrats and the detailed explanation. I plan on doing something similar with a mix between spraying and spreading. For liquid I'm going to run Urea and SOP. For my granular I'll use a triple 20. I don't have the large sq footage that you do, but it makes sense through a budget and quality control standpoint.


----------



## SumBeach35

365ss KBG reno peek under ground cover 




Check plot in the neighbors yard for snow mold fungicide app effectiveness


Backyard


----------



## macattack

Threw down the Lesco Prodiamine 0.68% 0-0-7, and watered it in. Supposed to stay warm for the next couple of weeks. I did a 6 month application rate, was going to wait til end of month and do 5-mo app, but mother nature is throwing curve balls. Went from deep freeze to spring. Lawn really starting to green up on south side of yard. Now i gotta go find some fertilizer, maybe do that next week or two, depending on next rain event.


----------



## Jacks_Designs

I pulled plugs for my soil test. I'm very interested how the results will turn out.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Reviewed my soil test and picked up 10-10-10 to get my P and K up.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Today is cold but it's been warm over the last few days before. I was able to see the lawn again as most of the snow melted in the front yard. Back yard is more shaded and still mostly covered. Took a picture to show how much color loss there was over the winter.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Pulled a 5 gallon bucket of poa out of my fescue. It's greening up faster so I can see it right now.


----------



## Lawn Noob

SNOWBOB11 said:



> Today is cold but it's been warm over the last few days before. I was able to see the lawn again as most of the snow melted in the front yard. Back yard is more shaded and still mostly covered. Took a picture to show how much color loss there was over the winter.


Looking very thick still!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Lawn Noob said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is cold but it's been warm over the last few days before. I was able to see the lawn again as most of the snow melted in the front yard. Back yard is more shaded and still mostly covered. Took a picture to show how much color loss there was over the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very thick still!
Click to expand...

Thanks. Color it terrible but in like 6 weeks it will start to look better.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Got in my first mow!


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

Rented a Billy Goat self-propelled overseeder and laid down some Hogan TTTF/KBG blend today.


----------



## Slingblade_847

Shoveling more snow onto the driveway. Once it dries out a bit more, and a light raking, hoping for more green....


----------



## Deltahedge

Got my soil probe in the mail and had to test it out. I'm going to send a sample off next week.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

I'll be applying some deer 🦌 repellent.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Ooops 😂👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Fixed the sprinkler head I broke shoveling snow out of my driveway and hand pulled probably 150 bunches of clover and another 50-60 of poa a. Hoping to oversees when we get into the warmer days


----------



## Pezking7p

First mow of the year.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Had a pretty productive sunday.

Got half of my irrigation trenching completed and the front zone is complete.

7 more zones to go.


----------



## thebmrust

Colinwjholding said:


> Had a pretty productive sunday.
> 
> Got half of my irrigation trenching completed and the front zone is complete.
> 
> 7 more zones to go.


Lots of work... 👏
Seeing those trenches I keep thinking of Caddyshack....
"Carl, I want you to kill every gopher on the course!"


----------



## Colinwjholding

thebmrust said:


> Colinwjholding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a pretty productive sunday.
> 
> Got half of my irrigation trenching completed and the front zone is complete.
> 
> 7 more zones to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of work... 👏
> Seeing those trenches I keep thinking of Caddyshack....
> "Carl, I want you to kill every gopher on the course!"
Click to expand...

Haha don't even get me started. I do have moles. Never ending issue 😂😂


----------



## ColeLawn

Dug out some wood chips yesterday. This is going to be a major PITA. I was at work when they ground the stump yesterday (~50x50") so I didn't have a chance to request that they leave a hole, so now I have 6-8" of wood chips across a 200sq section of my yard. I will admit, they did a pretty good job grading the chips though :lol: I can fill up a 40lb garbage bag maybe 1/4 of the way before it's too heavy and I risk the bag blowing open.

Anyone have any other ideas here? I'm considering hiring someone to come in with some equipment and dig it out for me...

Edit: Also got out and probed the lawn for soil test. It has become painfully obvious that I will need a good core aeration. In some areas I could barely get the probe 2" into the [wet] soil. I followed up these areas with the screw driver test and did not run into any roots or rocks, so it's just compaction. Add core aeration to the to-do list.


----------



## john5246

did the first mow to clean up debris (grass is now growing yet) and applied 1lbs of slow release fertilizer per 1k/sq ft

I will follow up with some ironite after I do my prodiamine application


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Getting ready to rake the backyard today. I need to finish the trench edging on the left side, another time. I can't wait to see nothing but green grass again!


----------



## Lawn Noob

I enjoyed seeing my dormant seeding project begin germination today.


----------



## Retromower

Today I finished up raking up all of the mulch in my front and side yard and I cut an edge for the shrub mulch bed in the front. I also took my shovel and cleaned up the edges of the sidewalk as best I could. I tried using my string trimmer to do it but clearly .65 line isnt strong enough for that.


----------



## ergray3

First ever attempt at the single double stripe, Honda 21 inch rotary on (mostly) GCI tttf.


----------



## Thejarrod

Raked out a couple thousand feet of lawn covered with snow mold. The snow is almost completely melted now. Prodiamine will go down within the next week or so.


----------



## varmint65

Edged my beds and sprayed my prodiamine at a 3 month rate.

Will


----------



## Lawn Noob

Pulled another bucket of poa annua and hand in gloved more trivialis. My dormant seeding is coming up too!


----------



## Colinwjholding

I finished up half my irrigation system.

36 rotors installed along with 4 valves and about 2200 ft of pipe &#129318;&#127995;‍♂

One more weekend and hopefully the system will be completed then on to top dressing.


----------



## Mdjamesd

Sprayed prodiamine at the 5 month rate on 2/3 of my yard. First time spraying it. Wish me all luck!


----------



## SwardEnthusiast

Mowed and trimmed. Transition zone TTTF. I only did the front and side yards. I'll work on the back tomorrow.


----------



## ScottW

Yesterday I pulled cores for a soil test. Was entirely too windy to spray anything yesterday, so I sprayed prodiamine after I got home from work today.


----------



## Colinwjholding

I cut everything with my new to me tri plex mower and now it will go away until probably mid may. Laid out second half of the irrigation and installed a valve box. Overall very happy with how the lawn wintered this year with our mild PNW winter.


----------



## bassmanaustin

Raked leaves, fertilized and filled some uneven areas and did a little bit of overseeding. TTTF looks amazing considering it was full of snow on Feb 15th. See before and after pics.


----------



## Mtsdream

SwardEnthusiast said:


> Mowed and trimmed. Transition zone TTTF. I only did the front and side yards. I'll work on the back tomorrow.


Holy [email protected], that looks great already, need a drone shot bc that has to be neighborhood domination


----------



## nnnnnate

I had to do a pass with the new rotary scissors because I wanted to see how they'd work for me. They're awesome. I have concrete curbing installed as borders for my copious amounts of flower beds and always struggled line trimming because it'd flick grass into the beds which looked not great. I could tell pretty quick this new toy was going to be big for my cities "Yard of the Year" award I'm determined to win this year.


----------



## Ngilbe36

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Getting ready to rake the backyard today. I need to finish the trench edging on the left side, another time. I can't wait to see nothing but green grass again!


Nice arborvitaes! Raking is killing me right now. I have one more 900 sq/ft section to do tonight and then I and dropping my Pre-emergent. I know its a bit early, but Ive got some weeds popping up already and the timing works with some rain tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Ngilbe36 said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to rake the backyard today. I need to finish the trench edging on the left side, another time. I can't wait to see nothing but green grass again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice arborvitaes! Raking is killing me right now. I have one more 900 sq/ft section to do tonight and then I and dropping my Pre-emergent. I know its a bit early, but Ive got some weeds popping up already and the timing works with some rain tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Thank you. About three of my arborvitae were thinning out at the bottom last fall. Not sure if I sure trim or leave them to see if they fill in/ green up. My yard isn't getting pre-emergent just yet.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Took a look at the front yard today. Darn squirrel left me some divots I need to fill in. It's slowly greening up.


----------



## frekwentflier

Sent in my first ever soil test today. Also raked the front and sides of my yard, then mowed the entire yard bagging everything. I set the Timemaster to the next to lowest setting to give my yard a nice clean cut to start the season. I mowed low last Fall, so I didn't break the 1/3 rule. Tore the leaves and other garbage to hell though. The yard looks surprisingly good! Already the best in the neighborhood.  I guess the urea dump last November worked very well.

I planted some seed in bare spots with the hope that they'll come up quickly. My plan is to put down Prodiamine, starter fert, and Milo the next time it's scheduled to rain, or when I get my sprinklers turned out, whichever comes first. I'll do my best to make sure no Prodiamine gets into the few tiny bare spots I just planted.


----------



## Lawn Noob

I lost my cool with the trivialis in my lawn...


----------



## Cluelessone

I sent my soil sample in earlier this week. Just got confirmation of receipt, results expected Friday.

Gearing up to do Pre-Em next week.

Question - I've got some low spots that are more sizeable, let's say 2'x2'. What is wrong with shovel scapling the lawn, flipping it back like a carpet, and then putting the topsoil underneath, and treating the area like fresh sod for awhile? Is that a stupid idea?


----------



## HoneDiggs

just ordered the Toro ************* kit and about to place an order for hydertain and the Bio-Stimulant pack from LCN. Still early here in MA with a couple patches of snow on the lawn. Eagerly waiting the day to get out and start my spring clean up!


----------



## Easyluck

3rd mow of the season and the bluemuda is looking awesome. Seeded last fall.

Front is bluemuda mowed at 1-1.25". Side and back yard are fescue mowed at 3.5". The house shadow marks the start of the fescue.


----------



## jaykrooze

Got the old Rake-And-Assess completed. Loaded a yard bag or two of garbage. Polished up the season plan spreadsheet. Going to be a good season!!


----------



## Lawn Noob

First mow of the season.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Felt good to get out. Used the push mower in the back yard to suck up debris, leaves and rake up dead grass.


----------



## macattack

Lawn is still pretty wet from recent rains. I have been trampling the sideyard while working on gutter/soffit / attic project for the past 3 weeks or so. Only have to put gutter and downspouts back now. Lawn is not happy. I'll have to rake where i have been, then throw down fert, hopefully tomorrow. It could use a mow.


----------



## bernstem

Double cut the front yesterday in opposing curves. Also edged, dethatched, and cleaned up the edges.


----------



## Cluelessone

Soil test results are in... I think the iron might be contamination from the tool I used (it was brand new). Otherwise, looks like I don't really need anything? Testing is from A&L Great Lakes.


----------



## ColeLawn

This weekend I cut down a shrub/bush on the corner of my house, removed two old shrub stumps (5 to go throughout the landscaping), and my dad and I spent pretty much all day yesterday removing stump grinds and hacking out roots. What a PITA, but I think this section of the front yard is officially ready for topsoil. it measures just under 200sf and I am ordering 3cy.

Unfortunately this means I am going to have to give a spring renovation [on this section] a go, which was not part of the plan originally. So here we go...Zone 6B, full sun, no irrigation, 100% CGI TTTF, seed down target date no later than May 1. First attempt at a renovation. Bring it on. Expecting 100% failure here and I will overseed again in the Fall regardless of results.

Still have some more prep work to do before top soil, but it is coming along nicely. There was a 55"x50" tree here as of January 2021...



Plans this week:
Prodiamine @ .2oz/1k on ~700sf
WBG CCO @ 5oz/1k on ~700sf
Milo ~16lb on ~700sf

My soil test came back and I have an abundance of pretty much all macros and micros. So I think my plan this year is spoon feedings of CoRon 28-0-0 bi-weekly followed up with Milo at bag rate at bag schedule (aside from this week's app of course). This should give me anywhere from 3.5-5lb of N without over doing it on the other macros, but anyone is welcome to chime in and stop me/change things up. I have not purchased any fertilizer yet, Milo is left over from last year Thanksgiving app.


----------



## edixon88

I sprayed prodiamine at 4 month rate yesterday because there was about 0.5" of rain in the forecast for today. Of course the forecast completely changed today, it's been raining for a few hours so far and we're supposed to get close to 2" now


----------



## bosox_5

Prodiamine down. Avoided spots I reseeded for the ice rink and the usual shady areas that don't get crabgrass anyway. Going to be 75 today. Need to get the snow tires off the car


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

I applied foliar today and my calibration (walking speed) is off  , had about 3/4 gallon remaining in my 4 gallon sprayer. Last week I ran out of granular because I was walking too slow too and had to add more in the bin to finish the rest of the lawn. :roll: 
Need to self calibrate, I need more practice. This winter season got me off the beat, or maybe I'm just getting older.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I took a look around after work. About .58" of rainfall in the last 24 hours. The front yard is greening up nice.


----------



## AndyS

I checked out a square where I deliberately sprayed/oversprayed 901 Greenestart and RGS a month ago when my KBG was still dormant. As of today it's super lush, with big flat blades, yet the grass around it still hasn't started growing.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Seeded the areas I glyphosated the trivialis in. My winter dormant seeding is coming in nicely too. The seedlings are about 3" tall now.


----------



## whitetrash paradise

Played with the sun joe reel mower today. Scalped a few rows in my front yard down to .6".

Leaf cleanup and mowed the rest of the yard that is growing.


----------



## Tsmith

Changed the Timemaster mower oil, cleanup mow followed by Pre em drop with rain coming tomorrow.

Gorgeous day in the Garden State!


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Applied calcitic lime and gypsum to raise PH and increase calcium. Note to self: even though the spreader can hold more than 80 lbs without over flowing the top, do NOT load it to 100lbs, especially if you have to push it up a slope.  :nod:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Pre emergent went down today, didn't go with the max rate in case I need to overseed this fall. Awaiting a good rainfall tomorrow to get the preem down into the soil.

Also mailed in my soil test to Umass.


----------



## Pezking7p

Just a quick mow. Second one of the year and the first "real" mow.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Prodiamine down 0.5lbs/A rate given the recent Reno. 
0.25lbs N/K XGRN: 8-1-8
Now to sit back and watch the green up.


----------



## Larryl9797

March 28- raked up the mess that the winter left and laid down Pre-em and Grub-ex. Need to start a lawn journal before it gets too late.... 
Noticing some problems that need addressing .... Moss, Ground Ivy, African violets.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Got the rest of my irrigation in and backfilled. About 2500 ft of pipe and 50+ rotors ended up getting installed between me and my father in laws side.

A few sections to hand dig and the main valve box area to install still. Couple more sunny days and it should be wrapped up.


----------



## Bean4Me

Bought a new honda mower. Hopefully I can break it out next week.


----------



## devanb

Put down sta-green prodiamine in non seeded areas and mesotrione where I put tried out dormant seeding in New Jersey with TTTF.


----------



## jjainseattle

I love the smell of Bio Solids in the morning...Threw down a few yards of Targo on the front and back lawns...Will let mother nature keep it wet for the next few days and then overseed heading into next weekend. Also planning on an application of Mag i Cal, Air-8 and Sea-K to jump start the soil as we enter spring here in Seattle.


----------



## Wiley

Mow, edge and applied .5lbs/k of 15-15-15.

Sprayed 12 gallons of glyphosate around the perimeter of property.


----------



## thebmrust

Mowed high to open up the weeds then sprayed Drexel De-Amine-4 to get what SpeedZone didn't get.

I had to mow and spray same day since the weeds were attacking and we have 20-40+mph wind this week.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

jjainseattle said:


> I love the smell of Bio Solids in the morning...Threw down a few yards of Targo on the front and back lawns...Will let mother nature keep it wet for the next few days and then overseed heading into next weekend. Also planning on an application of Mag i Cal, Air-8 and Sea-K to jump start the soil as we enter spring here in Seattle.


Targo is to Tacoma, is like Bloom is to DC. I've taught about applying bio solids, but have opted for other solutions. How much do you put down? Do you mix it with anything else? I'm thinking about doing a 70/30 of compost/bio solids for the fall overseed.


----------



## rhart

Got in the first mow of the year. Off to a good start in Nebraska


----------



## jjainseattle

Lawn Whisperer said:


> jjainseattle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the smell of Bio Solids in the morning...Threw down a few yards of Targo on the front and back lawns...Will let mother nature keep it wet for the next few days and then overseed heading into next weekend. Also planning on an application of Mag i Cal, Air-8 and Sea-K to jump start the soil as we enter spring here in Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> Targo is to Tacoma, is like Bloom is to DC. I've taught about applying bio solids, but have opted for other solutions. How much do you put down? Do you mix it with anything else? I'm thinking about doing a 70/30 of compost/bio solids for the fall overseed.
Click to expand...

From the Website-
"TAGRO Mix features excellent organic soil conditioning properties to help pamper your lawn, flower beds, vegetable
gardens and more. A blend of 50 percent "Class A-Exceptional Quality" biosolids, 25 percent sawdust and 25 percent
screened sand, this mix replenishes soil and jump-starts plant growth."

I have a small yard - about 1500 feet or so...I ended up putting down about 2 - 3 yards...Heavy hand for sure.


----------



## AndyS

Using a weed pulling tool to pull out tufts of K-31.

After a triple-kill last fall and a full KBG reno, that **** is still trying to re-establish itself.


----------



## Cluelessone

Got the mower maintenance done, mower deck painted, new blades sharpened and installed, etc.

First mow complete. Probably should have left it a little longer but screw it... haha


----------



## Rp9110

Got my first mow in since having a plate and screws put in my ankle. Also put down some of this stuff I picked up locally.

https://www.themillstores.com/products/humic-plus-soil-enhancer?variant=39255465263278


----------



## AndyS

Cluelessone said:


> Got the mower maintenance done, mower deck painted, new blades sharpened and installed, etc.
> 
> First mow complete. Probably should have left it a little longer but screw it... haha


First mow? That looks great!


----------



## Cluelessone

AndyS said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the mower maintenance done, mower deck painted, new blades sharpened and installed, etc.
> 
> First mow complete. Probably should have left it a little longer but screw it... haha
> 
> 
> 
> First mow? That looks great!
Click to expand...

I did an extensive reno last fall, and the snow mold I saw once it originally melted made me pretty nervous, but it came out of it really fast! Lots of work to be done though, there are 4 large trees sitting on my deck in that picture that are staring me down right now. haha


----------



## Cluelessone

I removed my firepit. The stone will be repurposed into garden paths, and I'll buy brick for a new firepit. The existing location was in the perfect spot for a tree, and with a treeless yard that feels like the Sahara the tree idea won.

Before (last year):



After (excuse my scalped area, I forgot there was a reason I don't use the riding mower that close to the deck, haha):


----------



## O_Poole

Got to try out a new mower.. 36' eXmark turf tracer.. Bye Bye 30" stripes


----------



## liftingfaces

- Got my new ZT delivered, gave it a spin
- Mowed a stand of fescue seeded (and uncut) last fall.
- Watered in the pre-M I sprayed two days ago

…ryan


----------



## Lawn Noob

Transplanted fescue seedlings from my flower beds and into thin areas in my lawn.

I also pulled another bucket of poa A from the lawn.


----------



## Pemt13

First mow of the year!


----------



## mvftw

Power Raked...


----------



## SumBeach35

First mow of the year


----------



## M32075

SumBeach35 said:


> First mow of the year


 WOW great color already


----------



## SumBeach35

M32075 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW great color already
Click to expand...

Thanks, Fall N blitz results showing through.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Backlapped for the first time. Very easy since it's a cartridge.

Ready to my first mow...most likely sometime this week.


----------



## creediddy2021

LLooks great 👍 guys! What is everyone's preferred mow height? I will go 4"-4.5" this year.

This is last year fall shot and cut. I think higher cut is better. Right there is about 3.75" cut.


----------



## macattack

Got my second mow of the year in at 3.25". Mower deck still has lots of wet grass afterwards, even though hasn't rained in 4-5 days. If i don't scrape the deck clean i get mold growth underneath and it stinks up the garage. Maybe go one step higher, though think I gotta walk slower, some of my lines looked higher than others. Or i needed to mow sooner. I have been working on the house and some areas got a trampling. Need to spray for weeds, feel like i am falling behind on my quest for lawn domination. Some clover is trying to get a foothold in the back, and i have seen a few others. Weeds do have a hard time when the lawn is thick and long. I am going to level the lawn at the end of the month or early May. Have to bring it down then.


----------



## ScottW

Second mow at 2.5" HOC, still bagging to try to collect some debris. Not 100% of my lawn is really awake and growing yet, but most of it is.

Edged the driveway & sidewalks with the string trimmer and gave it a blow. Have the parts in hand to service the blower and replace the fuel lines, just need to make the time to do that.

Pulled a half-dozen broadleaf weeds and a half-dozen Poa A.

Pondered what to do with a few patches of triv. Did the glypho routine last year. This year may opt for a shovel instead. Meh. :roll:


----------



## creediddy2021

Nice macattack!!! Super lush! What seed are you using?


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Third mow of the year up here. Fighting Poa A and pulling 20-30 bunches every few days when I have the time. I need to overseed and level a few spots in hopes I can take it a bit lower. This is 3/4" with a manual reel.


----------



## creediddy2021

Looks very nice Solar! Why don't go with a higher mowing setting?


----------



## Lawn Noob

First edging for the year and dropped 5# of 10-10-10 per thousand.


----------



## creediddy2021

Nice Noob! Show us some pics? Which fert did you use? I used an All-Purpose 10-10-10 this weekend on my shrubs. I will see if it works.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-Gardener-All-Purpose-Fertilizer-10-10-10-Formula-40-lb-bag/166185332?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=5038&adid=22222222420&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=501107745824&wl4=pla-293946777986&wl5=9021648&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=166185332&wl13=5038&veh=sem_LIA&gclid=CjwKCAjw6qqDBhB-EiwACBs6xzI22YpWiYEcTZFvU6Vz_Apx1vOZutIwgc7Nl5YNAVrGj0M0whdJ7RoCDUwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Got it for $2.00/bag on clearnace last year.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

creediddy2021 said:


> Looks very nice Solar! Why don't go with a higher mowing setting?


I prefer the look of shorter turf. Once i've done a bit of leveling i'll be hoping to keep it around 1/2" all spring/summer. I'm well overdue for an introduction to PGR and iron so once i get through a few more home projects i'll be looking into what I can play with here.


----------



## creediddy2021

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very nice Solar! Why don't go with a higher mowing setting?
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the look of shorter turf. Once i've done a bit of leveling i'll be hoping to keep it around 1/2" all spring/summer. I'm well overdue for an introduction to PGR and iron so once i get through a few more home projects i'll be looking into what I can play with here.
Click to expand...

Fantastic and great to hear. I prefer the Pete GCI look. I love that thick dark green look. However, everyone loves the GC (Golf Course) look as well. I think going higher mows eliminates the need for lawn diseases or weeds getting into the yard.


----------



## creediddy2021

I will get my first cut within a few weeks. No mow, no mulching, or edging yet this spring. Also no driveway seal as well. LOL


----------



## Lawn Noob

creediddy2021 said:


> Nice Noob! Show us some pics? Which fert did you use? I used an All-Purpose 10-10-10 this weekend on my shrubs. I will see if it works.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-Gardener-All-Purpose-Fertilizer-10-10-10-Formula-40-lb-bag/166185332?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=5038&adid=22222222420&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=501107745824&wl4=pla-293946777986&wl5=9021648&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=166185332&wl13=5038&veh=sem_LIA&gclid=CjwKCAjw6qqDBhB-EiwACBs6xzI22YpWiYEcTZFvU6Vz_Apx1vOZutIwgc7Nl5YNAVrGj0M0whdJ7RoCDUwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Got it for $2.00/bag on clearnace last year.




That pic was taken last week after a mow. The stuff that looks like broadleaf weeds are leaves and blossoms from my trees. My parkway strip still hasn't woken all the way up yet.

I used Quaker Gap 10-10-10 from Home Depot.


----------



## creediddy2021

Nice Noob! That is jet dark green and lush. Nice job! What grass seed are you using? What height do you mow at?


----------



## Lawn Noob

creediddy2021 said:


> Nice Noob! That is jet dark green and lush. Nice job! What grass seed are you using? What height do you mow at?


That was the second mow of the season. It's about 3". I run it up to 4" as the season progresses. I have a bit of grass coming in at the mailbox where I took out a planting bed so 3" is short enough to let me clip the tops of those new grass seedlings too.

I used GCI tall fescue in an extensive overseed last fall and I also dormant seeded this past winter.


----------



## Lawn Noob

creediddy2021 said:


> I will get my first cut within a few weeks. No mow, no mulching, or edging yet this spring. Also no driveway seal as well. LOL


Is that mostly bluegrass? Looks like a nice place.


----------



## WyGuy

Did a little charity now to clean it up. Planned on spraying some pre-em/fert but the wind picked up.


----------



## creediddy2021

Lawn Noob said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Noob! That is jet dark green and lush. Nice job! What grass seed are you using? What height do you mow at?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the second mow of the season. It's about 3". I run it up to 4" as the season progresses. I have a bit of grass coming in at the mailbox where I took out a planting bed so 3" is short enough to let me clip the tops of those new grass seedlings too.
> 
> I used GCI tall fescue in an extensive overseed last fall and I also dormant seeded this past winter.
Click to expand...

Noob it looks fantastic! No need to apologize. LOL! Yes I am going with a 4" cut this year. This will help during droughts in the summer. Although I have above ground sprinkler system droughts will happen. Thus mowing taller is much better for situations like that. Most grass at any height will go dormant, but the recovery on taller grass is more resilient.


----------



## 01Bullitt

Mowed the lawn at 3.5 inches.


----------



## creediddy2021

Nice love it! Looks great! Hey 01Bullitt, let us know which seed you went with and everything you have put into thus far?


----------



## 01Bullitt

creediddy2021 said:


> Nice love it! Looks great! Hey 01Bullitt, let us know which seed you went with and everything you have put into thus far?


Thanks! I use a local blend from Southern Seeds in Middlesex NC. Its called Triple Threat TTTF blend. I over seeded the front lawn with it 2018 & 2019 and the back lawn this past fall. I also fertilized with a local fertilizer that is made at a nearby plant, I spoon fed 34-0-0 (urea & ammoniacal N) in the fall and ended up with 3lb per 1,000 of N. Nothing else besides spot spraying weeds, sprayed prodiamine & mowing so far this year. Check out @O_Poole lawn journal he uses the same seed. His lawn is huge and amazing.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7195&start=20


----------



## Colinwjholding

Finished laying all my irrigation last weekend. Got everything punched today after my last reel mow for probably a month 😭

Onwards to better things


----------



## creediddy2021

Lawn Noob said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will get my first cut within a few weeks. No mow, no mulching, or edging yet this spring. Also no driveway seal as well. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that mostly bluegrass? Looks like a nice place.
Click to expand...

Thanks Noob! It's the Scott Thick'R Lawn seed that consists of Rye, Fescue, and small hint of KBG in the seed. However I am looking to go heavy *** in the fall. It is considered a repair seed, but the results are incredible. Deep green look without the need of adding iron and nitrogen. It's also a quick germinating seed. I laid some down on Friday and within 3 days it's already grass blades coming through the compost. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Cluelessone

creediddy2021 said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will get my first cut within a few weeks. No mow, no mulching, or edging yet this spring. Also no driveway seal as well. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that mostly bluegrass? Looks like a nice place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Noob! It's the Scott Thick'R Lawn seed that consists of Rye, Fescue, and small hint of KBG in the seed. However I am looking to go heavy *** in the fall. It is considered a repair seed, but the results are incredible. Deep green look without the need of adding iron and nitrogen. *It's also a quick germinating seed.* I laid some down on Friday and within 3 days it's already grass blades coming through the compost. Thanks for the compliments!
Click to expand...

ehhhhh, that's not what KBG is known for - perhaps you had a good result this time, but I would not rely on it. Lots of other great things about it, though!


----------



## Cluelessone

I planted my last on-hand tree (Autumn Blaze maple), watered in my prodiamine in the back where the dog goes (the front will have to get the rain on Thursday, I can only afford so much lol), and put down some of the old Scott's Weed Killer that I had along the back by the forest where the pressure is highest.

I also dug out another stump spot that I had ground down last year. Pro-tip, just have them take the crap with them. I left it in there for a year to let it settle, and still had to dig it all out and will need a lot of topsoil. It's just wet and goopy now instead of dry. Ugh. Between that and the firepit I dug out (and the two other stump spots still laughing at me), my big pickup is going to get a workout, as am I.

Planted in the last week:

Tulip Poplar - Indiana's state tree (I'm just over the border in Hoosier land, hooray for lower taxes and guns)



Autumn Brilliance Service Berry



Autumn Blaze Maple



I also planted two wisteria on the arbor thing in the back. They're just going to have to fight it out - may the best vine win!

Left to plant - weeping white spruce, Fall Fiesta sugar maple, American Hornbeam (musclewood, ironwood, hophornbeam - many names), and Cherokee Chief/Brave dogwood.

Goodbye to the Sahara of a backyard!!


----------



## creediddy2021

01Bullitt said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice love it! Looks great! Hey 01Bullitt, let us know which seed you went with and everything you have put into thus far?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I use a local blend from Southern Seeds in Middlesex NC. Its called Triple Threat TTTF blend. I over seeded the front lawn with it 2018 & 2019 and the back lawn this past fall. I also fertilized with a local fertilizer that is made at a nearby plant, I spoon fed 34-0-0 (urea & ammoniacal N) in the fall and ended up with 3lb per 1,000 of N. Nothing else besides spot spraying weeds, sprayed prodiamine & mowing so far this year. Check out @O_Poole lawn journal he uses the same seed. His lawn is huge and amazing.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7195&start=20
Click to expand...

Nice work! That TTTF seems like a great seed. Very impressed!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I got my lawnmower ready for the first cut. Maybe this week, or next... depending on my work schedule and any rain.


----------



## SumBeach35

Ground cover came off the fall 365ss reno. Full update in my journal but im happy with theses results in April results from a fall reno


----------



## ksturfguy

Mowed and dug up a couple small patches of Poa.


----------



## PGrenauer

First cut and as you can see it was glorious......!!!


----------



## WyGuy

Got my Waypoint results in and then threw down some SOP. Reno is starting to wake up slowly but have another week of chilly weather.


----------



## DbShep

Put a light sand topdressing down, and spread some seed before brushing it in. I would have liked to put down more but ran out of dry sand.


----------



## whitetrash paradise

Just looking at the lawn today.

I have been mowing my main front yard with the sun joe battery reel mower. Bumped the height from .6 to 1" this week and it looking pretty damn good.


----------



## Mocajoe

Stepped outside between the rain showers to enjoy the spring colors.Got a quick mow in yesterday.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I was a little late with my first cut of the year, due to the weather and work. I had to make my first HOC 4" today. In a few days I'll lower it one notch. Some areas I can already tell will need scarifying in the coming weeks. It felt good to get back out there again. Here is a rare overhead view. I hate heights and don't like being on rooftops (since I was in Iraq and fell off a roof).


----------



## Jeff_MI84

DbShep said:


> Put a light sand topdressing down, and spread some seed before brushing it in. I would have liked to put down more but ran out of dry sand.


How short did you cut in order to top dress?


----------



## Tsmith

First edge of the season which is always a task but it was even worse this year since I was a little late with it.

Mowed after mowing on Thursday and Tuesday so I'm already on the every other day schedule which is very early but the lawn is growing quickly and pretty lush for early April.


----------



## DbShep

Jeff_MI84 said:


> DbShep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a light sand topdressing down, and spread some seed before brushing it in. I would have liked to put down more but ran out of dry sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How short did you cut in order to top dress?
Click to expand...

It's a golf green and I'm currently at 0.156". I'm hoping to move to 0.125" by mid-May or so


----------



## Jeff_MI84

DbShep said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DbShep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put a light sand topdressing down, and spread some seed before brushing it in. I would have liked to put down more but ran out of dry sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How short did you cut in order to top dress?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a golf green and I'm currently at 0.156". I'm hoping to move to 0.125" by mid-May or so
Click to expand...

Oh ok. That looks so cool.


----------



## DbShep

Jeff_MI84 said:


> DbShep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How short did you cut in order to top dress?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a golf green and I'm currently at 0.156". I'm hoping to move to 0.125" by mid-May or so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok. That looks so cool.
Click to expand...


----------



## DbShep

Jeff_MI84 said:


> DbShep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How short did you cut in order to top dress?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a golf green and I'm currently at 0.156". I'm hoping to move to 0.125" by mid-May or so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok. That looks so cool.
Click to expand...

Here is a recent photo.


----------



## M32075

DbShep said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DbShep said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a golf green and I'm currently at 0.156". I'm hoping to move to 0.125" by mid-May or so
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok. That looks so cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a recent photo.
Click to expand...

You got to be kidding me. That's incredible I'm beyond jealous


----------



## macattack

My level rake from R&R came in. Doesn't work when the grass is wet and 7" long, just tried it for practice. Got a mow in down to 4", then threw down some bifenthrin and Jonathan Greene Love my Soil. Was already seeing tons of crane flies, ants and mosquitoes. Hopefully it dries out the next two weeks so I can slowly bring it down to 2" or so to do the lawn level. Did first edging with trimmer also, looked real sloppy. The chickweed is randomly popping up in the front, and clover in the back so I picked up cheap 4 gallon sprayer from Harbor Freight, gave it a quick water test. Spray in 2 days. Also picked up some small flowering cherry trees since I have no trees currently. Digging holes isn't fun.


----------



## thebmrust

Mowed the front yard.
Got the irrigation functional (still have a leak at the source (owner side).
Watered 2/3rd's of the property.


----------



## Mark102

macattack said:


> My level rake from R&R came in. Doesn't work when the grass is wet and 7" long, just tried it for practice. Got a mow in down to 4", then threw down some bifenthrin and Jonathan Greene Love my Soil. Was already seeing tons of crane flies, ants and mosquitoes. Hopefully it dries out the next two weeks so I can slowly bring it down to 2" or so to do the lawn level. Did first edging with trimmer also, looked real sloppy. The chickweed is randomly popping up in the front, and clover in the back so I picked up cheap 4 gallon sprayer from Harbor Freight, gave it a quick water test. Spray in 2 days. Also picked up some small flowering cherry trees since I have no trees currently. Digging holes isn't fun.


Just purchased the same level rake. I love it.


----------



## Cluelessone

Got my last 3 trees, and got two of them in the ground - Cherokee Brave dogwood, Fall Fiesta sugar maple, and American Hornbeam. Jesus Christ on a cracker the balled and burlapped one is HEAVY. I bent the hitch bracket on my little 6Y cart. Whoops. Still need to plant it, that should be fun...

Broke my wheelbarrow scalping grass making a new flower bed. I make flower beds where the grass is crappy, because the guy who owned this place before me left some... surprises under the ground. This time, it was a layer of plywood about 1" under the soil level. I'm going to patch my little wheelbarrow back together - it's too old and rusty to justify a full rebuild. Maybe I'll get a new one this year.

I made up a batch of T-Zone as the weeds are laughing at my previous attempts to curtail their growth. Game on, suckers...


----------



## downriverlawn

Did a charity spray of FAS. It rained right after so it might not be too effective, but was itching to get out and put some iron onto the lawn now that it's coming out of dormency


----------



## rhart

Mowed at 1" with the California Trimmer...really enjoying this mower.


----------



## SJ Lawn

Tsmith said:


> First edge of the season which is always a task but it was even worse this year since I was a little late with it.
> 
> Mowed after mowing on Thursday and Tuesday so I'm already on the every other day schedule which is very early but the lawn is growing quickly and pretty lush for early April.


@Tsmith What do you attribute to your "early" spring flush this year ? Bewitched is generally slow in early spring.


----------



## O_Poole




----------



## jeffjunstrom

O_Poole said:


>


What's the record for highest proportion of votes in a LOTM voting?


----------



## O_Poole

@jeffjunstrom I don't have a clue.. Sir


----------



## jeffjunstrom

O_Poole said:


> @jeffjunstrom I don't have a clue.. Sir


Have a feeling you may find out soon...


----------



## creediddy2021

rhart said:


> Mowed at 1" with the California Trimmer...really enjoying this mower.


Looks incredible!!! Nice job! Super dark green with flannel look pattern. Love it!!!


----------



## creediddy2021

O_Poole said:


>


O_Poole you are on another level! Sick!!! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## O_Poole

@creediddy2021 I'm just like you guys but use more bags.. lol! Thanks man I enjoy it


----------



## NJ-lawn

O_Poole said:


>


Yes.....stunning. Especially for this early.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

NJ-lawn said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....stunning. Especially for this early.
Click to expand...

To quote Frank Barone, "Holy crap!".


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Second cut of the year on the front yard. I was able to lower my HOC down to 3 5/8". Probably going to lower it again this weekend another notch. Starting to see what areas need overseeding and top dressing.


----------



## EDEROO

Following advice from smarter folks than me, got in a second light taking of large snow mild areas, got some N down and started watering lightly. Already seeing some improvement in snow mild in the back and front is starting to thrive! Days away from first now here in Montreal


----------



## ccarlos19

Second cut of the season at 3 inches.


----------



## Botanicalstig

Evening mow for my back yard. The tenacity seems to be bleaching the weeds that got past the pre emergent.

Really loving the Titan fescue. Just hope it makes it through our scorching summer.


----------



## Ware

Botanicalstig said:


> Evening mow for my back yard. The tenacity seems to be bleaching the weeds that got past the pre emergent.
> 
> Really loving the Titan fescue. Just hope it makes it through our scorching summer.


Looks great! But moving this to the cool season subforum. :thumbup:


----------



## macattack

Sprayed the yard with Ortho lawnclear. My spraying needs refinement, did more of a spot treatment wherever i saw clover , which was 20% of the backyard and anything else. If this doesn't knock it out, guess will apply weed and feed too next month. Need to check the yearly 2,4D dosing. I just remembered how much I hate spraying liquids.


----------



## jaykrooze

Got the soil test results in from Waypoint and tossed about 25# of elemental sulphur in the spreader. Gave the front a double cut nice trim and some edging. Hoping to see a decent improvement on the pH by this time next year!


----------



## mucknine

jaykrooze said:


> Got the soil test results in from Waypoint and tossed about 25# of elemental sulphur in the spreader. Gave the front a double cut nice trim and some edging. Hoping to see a decent improvement on the pH by this time next year!


Where were you able to find elemental sulphur in Ontario?


----------



## capples3

First cut of the year is in! Mowed at 2 3/4 I've never seen my lawn look this good this early.


----------



## jaykrooze

mucknine said:


> jaykrooze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the soil test results in from Waypoint and tossed about 25# of elemental sulphur in the spreader. Gave the front a double cut nice trim and some edging. Hoping to see a decent improvement on the pH by this time next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you able to find elemental sulphur in Ontario?
Click to expand...

I ended up going to a local Agricultural spot. Clark's was the name specifically. If you call around you should easily be able to source some in your area with all the farming down there. It was labelled as Sulphur 90% and was in with the fert.


----------



## mucknine

jaykrooze said:


> mucknine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaykrooze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the soil test results in from Waypoint and tossed about 25# of elemental sulphur in the spreader. Gave the front a double cut nice trim and some edging. Hoping to see a decent improvement on the pH by this time next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you able to find elemental sulphur in Ontario?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ended up going to a local Agricultural spot. Clark's was the name specifically. If you call around you should easily be able to source some in your area with all the farming down there. It was labelled as Sulphur 90% and was in with the fert.
Click to expand...

Roger that, I'm on the prowl.


----------



## jaykrooze

capples3 said:


> First cut of the year is in! Mowed at 2 3/4 I've never seen my lawn look this good this early.


Looking Fluffy!!


----------



## creediddy2021

First mow of the season. The lines you see are the wheel lines. Also, the photo is taken from a distance. Had it mowed at 4". The key for me now is to add an iron foiler/liquid iron. The temps are slightly chilly in the Chicago area. I will wait until they reach over 60 degrees consistently. I will put down the milo within the next few days. I will say the 4" cut makes my grass resemble a "carpet-like" look.


----------



## kay7711226

Did some Stripping then Putting....


----------



## g-man

I was digging poa annua today.

This only *one* poa a plant from *one* seed. Look at all the seed heads one plant makes. I lift the poa seed heads to find the center and then use the tip of the hori hori knife from the side to get it out. It is fairly shallow rooted, so it comes up fairly easy. I have a 5g bucket next to me to dispose of them. This is by far the most effective way to deal with poa annua.


----------



## AndyS

Today I've been pulling what I believe to be triv.

Tomorrow maybe I'll get around to the 5,000 poa-a seed heads I appear to be cultivating.

Do you think if we all bought poa triv seed we'd all be on here going "Damn it! I think I found some Mazama growing in my triv... can somebody ID it?"


----------



## g-man

@AndyS i think the sabre 3 will be a good choice. We need the first poa t lawn in TLF.

https://www.dlfpickseed.com/professional-turf/varieties/poa-trivialis


----------



## AndyS

g-man said:


> @AndyS i think the sabre 3 will be a good choice. We need the first poa t lawn in TLF.
> 
> https://www.dlfpickseed.com/professional-turf/varieties/poa-trivialis


It probably wouldn't stripe very well, but that early spring growth would be the envy of the neighborhood...


----------



## Ngilbe36

g-man said:


> @AndyS i think the sabre 3 will be a good choice. We need the first poa t lawn in TLF.
> 
> https://www.dlfpickseed.com/professional-turf/varieties/poa-trivialis


I have thought about this too. How bad would an all triv lawn look? Ive got a small section that I can never get to grow well along a northern facing tree line and I am tempted to give it a go. Im already considering nuking that entire area so its relatively low risk.


----------



## npompei

g-man said:


> I was digging poa annua today.
> 
> This only *one* poa a plant from *one* seed. Look at all the seed heads one plant makes. I lift the poa seed heads to find the center and then use the tip of the hori hori knife from the side to get it out. It is fairly shallow rooted, so it comes up fairly easy. I have a 5g bucket next to me to dispose of them. This is by far the most effective way to deal with poa annua.


Hey @g-man when you're done pulling/digging, do you reseed if you've got big areas? If so, what do you do if you used a PreM? I've got Triv and I'm going to hand dig. I'd like to quickly reseed with some PRG but not sure if breaking that soil contact is enough to break the PreM? Thoughts? 
I don't want to wait until a fall overseed as I'm going to have literally hundreds of patches all over my yard... :evil:


----------



## Dlux4life

Mow'd her dowwwwwwwn


----------



## g-man

@npompei I dont overseed my yards, so I dont know. I either let the kbg fill it in or plug.


----------



## Lawndress

So far in the last 3 weeks:
Repaired riding lawnmower
First mow of season (see above)
Threw down Tenacity and overseeding just because the lawn was too sad to stand until fall
Put down mag-i-cal plus and a basic lawn fert
Had to mow 2x times more even though I just seeded because my lawn is growing like nuts now--did last one today
Just moved some stepping stones today to reduce string trimming under the metal fence.

I also do the full care for one neighbor's lawn. We help each other out on a lot of stuff, so think of it like they're cousins.  They pay for all their supplies.

Another neighbor is elderly and I've started doing everything but the mowing, which another neighbor does. I pay for her stuff.


----------



## Lawndress

Dug out the drainage ditches of my two neighbors and weeded mine. I do it to be nice to the old lady upstream and I do it downstream because otherwise my drive and garden floods.

Elderly neighbor before:



And after:



I just needed a few weeds pulled:



Far end outlet needed lots of digging too:

Before:



After:


----------



## Colinwjholding

I have just been sitting here waiting for the sand to settle and overseed to come through. Its been so enjoyable now that everything is irrigated.

So in other words drinking beers and watching grass grow


----------



## Lawn Noob

I reestablished my edges along sidewalks and curbs and got in a good mow and blow.


----------



## Botanicalstig

Lawndress said:


> Dug out the drainage ditches of my two neighbors and weeded mine. I do it to be nice to the old lady upstream and I do it downstream because otherwise my drive and garden floods.
> 
> Elderly neighbor before:
> Snip


Looks like a beautiful area, nice property :thumbup: Sometimes it's worth a bit of your time to help the neighbors.

I built an inexpensive striper and tried it out in my backyard for the first time. Not bad. 




Tenacity is working on the poa and clover, losing that deep green a bit


----------



## ISU

No better way to enjoy 60degree weather here in Iowa but to mow and enjoy a beer afterwards...the little things in life  . Front yard is further along compare to the back but couple more weeks should bring it up to speed with the front.

We have long ways to go but satisfied with the green up and way turf is looking so far overall. Time to begin spoon feeding and get better color response. Need to order new flamingos 🦩 to display/add that extra domination factor to the neighborhood :lol:


----------



## mrp116

Tried out my Toro striping kit for the first time.


----------



## creediddy2021

Gorgeous mrp!


----------



## mrp116

creediddy2021 said:


> Gorgeous mrp!


Thanks. I've been putting off trying a striping kit, finally decided to give it a shot this year.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Well, I moved 5 yards worth of triple shredded mulch off of my driveway. For tomorrow, I am doing the front flower bed and maybe some of the back. Then I decided to show up a neighbor by cutting my lawn the same time as him. HOC down to 3.25" and it felt so good. I scalped a little on the boulevard but that's okay.


----------



## Lawndress

Landscape supply co was closed when I arrived, but I bought enough cheap fert at Walmart for the rest of the spring and I bought my annuals and got my spring/summer planters in and I bought 14 more shrubs. I don't think I'll ever be done with shrub planting on this property!


----------



## Tsmith

Purchased a pallet of OceanGro from SiteOne which took me two trips to get home to the driveway and then 5 at a time in the wheelbarrow to the shed so I'm sure I'll be feeling that tomorrow.

Edged, trimmed, and cut for the 6th mow of the season already which is a bit surprising as my KBG is usually slow to wake up and get going but not this year.

I have a lot of Annua like most do which I'll start attacking with a shovel and Tenacity tomorrow.


----------



## deschenes20

snowblowing my front lawn so i can finaly do something &#128514;


----------



## Lawndress

deschenes20 said:


> snowblowing my front lawn so i can finaly do something 😂


Ooooof.


----------



## thebmrust

Pasture sprinklers: done last weekend
Back yard sprinklers: done today
Front yard sprinklers: tomorrow (I hope)


----------



## DbShep

A day late...I backlapped both of my reel mowers, (the onboard system on the Jacobsen Eclipse 2 is great!), mowed the fringe of my golf green and double cut the green).....then I enjoyed this tasty New England Pale Ale from my local craft brewery while I sat back and admired things, (apart from the dandelions that should be dying by now....)


----------



## M32075

Tsmith said:


> Purchased a pallet of OceanGro from SiteOne which took me two trips to get home to the driveway and then 5 at a time in the wheelbarrow to the shed so I'm sure I'll be feeling that tomorrow.
> 
> Edged, trimmed, and cut for the 6th mow of the season already which is a bit surprising as my KBG is usually slow to wake up and get going but not this year.
> 
> I have a lot of Annua like most do which I'll start attacking with a shovel and Tenacity tomorrow.


A pallet? You're my hero at my age I would not even try


----------



## macattack

Got in another mow at 3.25", down from 4" two days ago. Trying to ready for that lawn level project in a couple of weeks. Need to be around 1.5"-2" or so, hard to get too low without scalping. Granted it will grow back quick this time of the year. I wonder how many weed issues I will have, as I am going to use a mix of top soil/compost/sand in 1:1:1 ratio from local specialty soil provider. It will be prescreened, should go down easy. Threw down some Menards natural fertilizer, 4-3-0, 0.44# per 1k.


----------



## Lawndress

I got 6 more bags of mulch down around trees. That's 9 so far and 4 trees done of many.

Dug up a shrub and transported it to its new home.

Planted 6 more shrubs.

Mowed again.

Returned an extra flat of annuals and two diseased shrubs that I didn't realize were diseased. Then bought 8 more shrubs. I currently have 11 shrubs to plant ASAP.

Moved some stepping stones.


----------



## SumBeach35

Todays #mowjob


----------



## O_Poole

@SumBeach35 What turf does your Neighbor have.. Yellow house to the right?


----------



## O_Poole

Worked on covering that big rock some more and mowed


----------



## Lawn Noob

O_Poole said:


> Worked on covering that big rock some more and mowed


What's up with the red clay area on the bottom right?

Beautiful place, by the way!


----------



## O_Poole

@LawnNoob Covering up a BIG rock


----------



## creediddy2021

Hey O_Poole...how long does it take you to cut your yard? LOL!!! That is just amazing!


----------



## O_Poole

creediddy2021 said:


> Hey O_Poole...how long does it take you to cut your yard? LOL!!! That is just amazing!


2 hours with a 61" zero turn


----------



## creediddy2021

O_Poole said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey O_Poole...how long does it take you to cut your yard? LOL!!! That is just amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours with a 61" zero turn
Click to expand...

Wow...incredible dedication. I appreciate the inspiration!


----------



## O_Poole

@creediddy2021 thanks I enjoy it and keep learning everyday


----------



## Lawndress

I took some pics of some of the pots I planted this weekend:


----------



## AndyS

Nothing. The second COVID vaccine took me out play. The first shot was nothing, but this one hit hard...

@Lawndress - nice colorful pots!


----------



## SumBeach35

O_Poole said:


> @SumBeach35 What turf does your Neighbor have.. Yellow house to the right?


That is my charity lawn. I did a heavy overseeding of JG BBU and Scotts PRG in Fall 2020. HOC 3" at the moment.

Will only take one scalp by the neighbor to ruin the color.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I wanted to cut the backyard today, but the forecast called for rain so I opted to work on the flowerbeds instead. Still more to do later this week.


----------



## Tsmith

M32075 said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased a pallet of OceanGro from SiteOne which took me two trips to get home to the driveway and then 5 at a time in the wheelbarrow to the shed so I'm sure I'll be feeling that tomorrow.
> 
> Edged, trimmed, and cut for the 6th mow of the season already which is a bit surprising as my KBG is usually slow to wake up and get going but not this year.
> 
> I have a lot of Annua like most do which I'll start attacking with a shovel and Tenacity tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> A pallet? You're my hero at my age I would not even try
Click to expand...

Let's just say I was right about feeling it on Sunday...and even Monday...and a little today 😃

Shed smells glorious though


----------



## bernstem

Watching it snow:


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I was going to spread more mulch, but it's snowing today.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Transplant seedlings from my flower beds to thin spots in my spring seeded areas.


----------



## Lawndress

AndyS said:


> Nothing. The second COVID vaccine took me out play. The first shot was nothing, but this one hit hard...
> 
> @Lawndress - nice colorful pots!


My recommendation is just to go regular plastic. Lol. They look fine from a normal viewing distance, and nothing else except pottery can withstand the sun, and pottery has to be taken inside in winter. I've thrown out too many pots.....

I got 4 shrubs in today. The fence line is now almost completely. I think I want another Olga Mezitt and maybe a couple of small rhodos for the neighbor's side of the fence (she lets me plant a little section where I lose the bed on my side of the driveway.)



I also watered and got down a bag of fert. My seed is finally sprouting!!!!!

One of my kids wants plants he can eat so we have a couple of potted tomatoes. I can haul them in when it gets cold. Sweet 100 and Better Boy.

Last winter murdered almost all the perennial herbs. (((


----------



## Cbus Lawn

Stared in disgust



This was yesterday admiring my domination line.


----------



## creediddy2021

Second mowing of the season. Chelated and granular iron going down this weekend! So far so good. My neighbors need to take my advice. They have a long way to go. Getting closer to wanting that carpet look.


----------



## Lawndress

Brought in the tomatoes overnight because of the temperature.

Also had a bunch of branches fall on the lawn:



And I mowed.

I also put together my lawn roller. Unfortunately, the instructions blew into the gorge.



It's hard to show how vertical this is, but I'm standing and shooting a photo now at my eye height here. It was fun climbing out.


----------



## Lawndress

Today I got down 8 bags of Lesco Carbon Pro-G. Later I'll post the current label.

Gratuitous picture of my yard:



neighbor's yard I mow:


----------



## creediddy2021

Great LawnDress. Let us know how the Carbon Pro-G works for you. I put two bags down in the 3rd week of March. So far I believe it's helped with soil composition.


----------



## Lawndress

creediddy2021 said:


> Great LawnDress. Let us know how the Carbon Pro-G works for you. I put two bags down in the 3rd week of March. So far I believe it's helped with soil composition.


8 bags sounds like a lot until you realize that I have .75 acres of just grass!!!!


----------



## creediddy2021

Lawndress said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great LawnDress. Let us know how the Carbon Pro-G works for you. I put two bags down in the 3rd week of March. So far I believe it's helped with soil composition.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 bags sounds like a lot until you realize that I have .75 acres of just grass!!!!
Click to expand...

I know...They were $25/bag about a few weeks ago. Now they are $32/bag.


----------



## Lawndress

I noticed. I shed a little tear. Lol. I need that contractor discount somehow!


----------



## dleonard11122

Got my 3rd mow of the season done, but still barely any clippings as I've been trying raise HOC from 3" to 3.5". I also pruned some overhanging branches to get a little more lights onto our property. Tomorrow I'm going to do a foliar nitrogen app at 0.25#N/M on the grass that was planted last fall.


----------



## passabledave

First attempt at spot treating dandelions with the BioAdvance stuff from the box store. Seems like the JG preM and weed & feed didn't do squat, but I'm only a year in on trying to improve my lawn.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I was able to cut both the front and back today. HOC 3.25". The backyard is showing more thatch from the sod (previously mentioned in a different post).


----------



## Pezking7p

Decided to mess around with a 45 degree angle today for fun. I did not realize it would make perfect diamonds overlapped with the stripes from last week! My mind is blown.


----------



## Tsmith

Pulled weeds, trimmed, edged, mowed, and dropped first OceanGro app of the season.


----------



## Lawndress

Got 10 shrubs planted. Did 14 bags of mulch. Also my house finished having new soffits, fascia, and gutters. I ended up getting an obscene deal. I did warn the company that their deal was too good to be true, and corporate actually freaked out about it.after it happened, but since I made them confirm the terms like 8 times, I got my insane price and they ate the loss.

Unfortunately I seem to have burnt the lawn with the tenacity, but only in front, and only my lawn, not all the other places I sprayed from the same tank. So my response is...??????

Note that my front yard is surrounded by big trees. The yard is rather larger than the angle of this picture, which is why you don't see them. Shady yard is beautiful but a challenge for grass, and I only started doing a little last year.


----------



## Lawndress

Pezking7p said:


> Decided to mess around with a 45 degree angle today for fun. I did not realize it would make perfect diamonds overlapped with the stripes from last week! My mind is blown.


I assume you have a real striper to make it last that long??? Looks fabulous.


----------



## Pezking7p

Lawndress said:


> Pezking7p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to mess around with a 45 degree angle today for fun. I did not realize it would make perfect diamonds overlapped with the stripes from last week! My mind is blown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you have a real striper to make it last that long??? Looks fabulous.
Click to expand...

My Mower will do this on its own, actually. Toro mx5060 ZT. It was a dry week so the pattern from last week has stuck around more.

I cut a broom in half and mounted it to the back of my deck about 2 weeks ago but I can't really tell a difference. Maybe it helps a bit, but it's not putting any real force on the grass because the bottom of the bristles are up about an inch or two from the ground.


----------



## davegravy

Backlapped my Scotts Classic push mower (overheated my drill 😳) and then mowed.





Hopefully my last manual mow for a while as I'm taking delivery of a Flex21 next week.

:dancenana:


----------



## Utk03analyst

Mowed, edged, trimmed and spot sprayed around a dozen weeds. I have never used pre-m in my three years in the home. But weed pressure seems a little higher this year but the turf stays pretty dense.


----------



## g-man

@davegravy i think the reno was very successful. Good job.


----------



## SumBeach35

That looks fantastic @davegravy


----------



## Lawndress

Planted 9 shrubs and 6 peony roots. Spread 20 bags of mulch.

Gratuitous mailbox bed photo:



I did some shrub trimming yesterday too:


----------



## SumBeach35

Planted a blue Endless Summer Hydrangea as the center piece to the two red Surefire Azaleas. In a few weeks some annuals will be planted as well. Still can't rule out a random frost just yet.


----------



## Lawndress

SumBeach35 said:


> Planted a blue Endless Summer Hydrangea as the center piece to the two red Surefire Azaleas. In a few weeks some annuals will be planted as well. Still can't rule out a random frost just yet.


Word of warning: Endless summer blooms on old AND new wood, so you can't cut it down to the ground each year. That means it looks really scraggly and cruddy for months and months. It's find behind a neat clipped low hedge but look like dogbreath as a centerpiece.

Mine is huge and gorgeous in summer, but you can see that it looks awful now. I haven't pulled it out because I'm putting an addition there in a few years.


----------



## SumBeach35

Lawndress said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planted a blue Endless Summer Hydrangea as the center piece to the two red Surefire Azaleas. In a few weeks some annuals will be planted as well. Still can't rule out a random frost just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Word of warning: Endless summer blooms on old AND new wood, so you can't cut it down to the ground each year. That means it looks really scraggly and cruddy for months and months. It's find behind a neat clipped low hedge but look like dogbreath as a centerpiece.
> 
> Mine is huge and gorgeous in summer, but you can see that it looks awful now. I haven't pulled it out because I'm putting an addition there in a few years.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the heads up. Might need to relocate it and find something better suited as a center piece.


----------



## Lawndress

SumBeach35 said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planted a blue Endless Summer Hydrangea as the center piece to the two red Surefire Azaleas. In a few weeks some annuals will be planted as well. Still can't rule out a random frost just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Word of warning: Endless summer blooms on old AND new wood, so you can't cut it down to the ground each year. That means it looks really scraggly and cruddy for months and months. It's find behind a neat clipped low hedge but look like dogbreath as a centerpiece.
> 
> Mine is huge and gorgeous in summer, but you can see that it looks awful now. I haven't pulled it out because I'm putting an addition there in a few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the heads up. Might need to relocate it and find something better suited as a center piece.
Click to expand...

A climate-appropriate smooth hydrangea blooms on new wood and is fine because you can cut it to the ground in the winter. I'm not picky about deciduous bushes, but these hydrangeas just look so very bad for so very long. And when it finally fills in, I can at last cut out the branches that actually died over the winter!


----------



## davegravy

@g-man @SumBeach35 thanks fellas!


----------



## Lawndress

Pezking7p said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pezking7p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to mess around with a 45 degree angle today for fun. I did not realize it would make perfect diamonds overlapped with the stripes from last week! My mind is blown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you have a real striper to make it last that long??? Looks fabulous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Mower will do this on its own, actually. Toro mx5060 ZT. It was a dry week so the pattern from last week has stuck around more.
> 
> I cut a broom in half and mounted it to the back of my deck about 2 weeks ago but I can't really tell a difference. Maybe it helps a bit, but it's not putting any real force on the grass because the bottom of the bristles are up about an inch or two from the ground.
Click to expand...

Wow. I'm surprised the lines last so well! My goal this year is to get rid of the rest of the weeds and get any type of turf to thicken up. Lol.


----------



## dleonard11122

Lawndress said:


> Planted 9 shrubs and 6 peony roots. Spread 20 bags of mulch.
> 
> Gratuitous mailbox bed photo:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some shrub trimming yesterday too:


Are those dogwoods with the white petals?


----------



## jamesonw

Had a fun weekend planting and got a mow in. They were empty mulch beds. Very young plants, but excited for all the new projects. 
Before:




After:


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I spread more mulch in the backyard today.


----------



## macattack

Mowed and edged. Lawn finally drying up after recent rains. More on the way. Seeing areas where clover and chickweed refuse to die, but have been knocked back. Ortho label preps too weak a solution. I'll prep the strong solution and spray angry next time. Planted some flowering cherry trees.


----------



## AndyS

I continue the 'five gallon challenge', trying to collect a 5 gallon bucket of poa-a every day.

Taking @g-man 's medicine.


----------



## OnTheFence

Long time lurker first time posting. Got another mow in. Decided to sit and enjoy it for awhile before going back inside to put the 4 kids to bed. Need to do some edging but I was on borrowed time this evening.


----------



## 1028mountain

^ looks great man.

I pulled a ton of POA A. Cut and bagged,
over seeded some bare spots with 90/10 TTTF+*** from Newsom and some peat moss. Then planted a ton of perennials in the flower beds because my wife was being lazy.


----------



## M32075

OnTheFence said:


> Long time lurker first time posting. Got another mow in. Decided to sit and enjoy it for awhile before going back inside to put the 4 kids to bed. Need to do some edging but I was on borrowed time this evening.


With 4 kids how do you find the time for getting such a fantastic lawn you must share


----------



## Colinwjholding

First cut since overseed. Had my friend who is an assistant super intendent come over and set all my reels for my tri plex and walk behind.

Really happy with the start to this year.

Cut at .500


----------



## stacik84

Overseeded with 4th Millennium seed last Fall. Great seed and great greenup! Really had to up my N and K since the I was wayyy below optimal. Unfortunately, I have numerous small poa triv patches (unseen in picture because of sunlight) that really tick me off...huge contrast with the dark grass. Will have to patch them up in the Fall.


----------



## SumBeach35

Duplicate post


----------



## SumBeach35

stacik84 said:


> Overseeded with 4th Millennium seed last Fall. Great seed and great greenup! Really had to up my N and K since the I was wayyy below optimal. Unfortunately, I have numerous small poa triv patches (unseen in picture because of sunlight) that really tick me off...huge contrast with the dark grass. Will have to patch them up in the Fall.


If it's truely triv, spray them now or dig them out. This is the prime time for triv.


----------



## davegravy

SumBeach35 said:


> stacik84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overseeded with 4th Millennium seed last Fall. Great seed and great greenup! Really had to up my N and K since the I was wayyy below optimal. Unfortunately, I have numerous small poa triv patches (unseen in picture because of sunlight) that really tick me off...huge contrast with the dark grass. Will have to patch them up in the Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's truely triv, spray them now or dig them out. This is the prime time for triv.
Click to expand...

^this.

It can go dormant in the summer and won't respond to roundup later in the season. It can also be harder to spot.


----------



## OnTheFence

@M32075 
The older they get it definitely gets harder to get out into the yard. Covid really helped me up my lawn game. I went from 150+ nights in a hotel in 2019 to working from home starting March last year. The older two went back to school in the fall so I found myself in the yard during my "lunch break" probably more often than I actually ate lunch. Baseball and Tee Ball start next week so this year is going to be a real challange.


----------



## OnTheFence

Kiddie pool season has begun. The backyard always takes a beating from the kids late April thru October but seems to recover well every spring.


----------



## 7824

stacik84 said:


> Overseeded with 4th Millennium seed last Fall. Great seed and great greenup! Really had to up my N and K since the I was wayyy below optimal. Unfortunately, I have numerous small poa triv patches (unseen in picture because of sunlight) that really tick me off...huge contrast with the dark grass. Will have to patch them up in the Fall.


Off topic, maybe we should start a new thread for this, but did you disturb the soil at all? There has been some chatter on here about contaminated seed. Personally, for people that chose high quality seed from trusted sources, I was 99% certain it was due to disturbing the soil and the triv seed was already there. The problem now is that I'm seeing a lot of triv popping up in lawns that seeded with 4th millenium last fall, where the soil was not disturbed. It's getting harder to ignore the correlation between 4th millenium and Triv.


----------



## OnTheFence

^+1

I overseeded with 4th Mil and Traverse 2 last fall and am battling Triv in a yard that has been virtually Triv free since moving in 2017. With that said, I also dethatched and aerated prior to overseeding.


----------



## stacik84

I already threw Prodiamine earlier this spring...if I dig the triv out manually, would any new seed germinate?



davegravy said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stacik84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overseeded with 4th Millennium seed last Fall. Great seed and great greenup! Really had to up my N and K since the I was wayyy below optimal. Unfortunately, I have numerous small poa triv patches (unseen in picture because of sunlight) that really tick me off...huge contrast with the dark grass. Will have to patch them up in the Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's truely triv, spray them now or dig them out. This is the prime time for triv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^this.
> 
> It can go dormant in the summer and won't respond to roundup later in the season. It can also be harder to spot.
Click to expand...


----------



## davegravy

stacik84 said:


> I already threw Prodiamine earlier this spring...if I dig the triv out manually, would any new seed germinate?
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's truely triv, spray them now or dig them out. This is the prime time for triv.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this.
> 
> It can go dormant in the summer and won't respond to roundup later in the season. It can also be harder to spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Triv doesn't primarily spread via seed. It spreads by stolon, and if there any stolon fragments left in the soil from the old plants, they can regrow and I don't think prodiamine helps with this. This is why it's such an evil weed :evil:

Best kill methods are

1) Glyphosate in spring while actively growing: so that all those stolon die
2) Dig it out with a wide margin: so there are no stolons left to regrow

Or better yet 1) followed by 2) after it's good and dead looking


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front and back at 3.25" again. Diagonal is my least favorite pattern, as I cannot always keep the lines straight.


----------



## stacik84

Looks great Jeff!! Clean edges!

Is that sod by chance?



Jeff_MI84 said:


> I cut the front and back at 3.25" again. Diagonal is my least favorite pattern, as I cannot always keep the lines straight.


----------



## creediddy2021

Super clean Jeff! Awesome job!!! Looks amazing!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

stacik84 said:


> Looks great Jeff!! Clean edges!
> 
> Is that sod by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the front and back at 3.25" again. Diagonal is my least favorite pattern, as I cannot always keep the lines straight.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes it is sod. I did the front in 2019 and the back last fall. When I edge I switch between my Echo PAS and manual old school shears.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

creediddy2021 said:


> Super clean Jeff! Awesome job!!! Looks amazing!


Thanks. The backyard has some trouble spots that I hope I can fix.


----------



## isuhunter

Applied Tenacity 4 oz per acre tenacity


----------



## Lawndress

NOTHING. I'm gone for 2 weeks, leaving my lawn and yard in my husband's hands. He has promised to mow twice. (He will be with me 4 days in the middle.)


----------



## Lawndress

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I cut the front and back at 3.25" again. Diagonal is my least favorite pattern, as I cannot always keep the lines straight.


I love thick, plush, high lawns. Comes from my youth in the South with saint augustinegrass.


----------



## Lawndress

dleonard11122 said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planted 9 shrubs and 6 peony roots. Spread 20 bags of mulch.
> 
> Gratuitous mailbox bed photo:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some shrub trimming yesterday too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those dogwoods with the white petals?
Click to expand...

 Sorry was traveling!

They are two different viburnums. The one on the left is native (going blank on which--i looked it up, it's Viburnum plicatum var. tomentosum) and on the right is Korean. I actually hired the planting to be made on the right according to my plan because the job was so massive, and I didn't notice that they had planted the wrong viburnum variety to match the one on the left, buttttt it reblooms in fall, which the left one doesn't. I decided to hedge it up because the natural form is pretty hideous, and this is the second year it's been big enough to edge. There is a metal fence (aluminum, looks wrought iron) between the viburnum and the Green Giant arbs. They are being maintained at 6' now. The weird green spots are due to the major hedging cut I made last year. They're still filling out. They are usually very dense white.

These are the ones on the right. You can see they are big fat snowballs.



The Viburnum plicatum var. tomentosum is certainly the more elegant plant, but I'm somewhat divided on keeping the Koreans because they are usually very striking in bloom. They just don't have the deliciously lovely natural form when they aren't blooming.


----------



## stacik84

I overseeded and aerated (1st time) with 4th Millennium & Titanium 2LS last Fall...prior Fall was with Jonathan Green BBU. Perhaps I'm for conscientious with my lawn, but the Poa T is really ticking me off this spring. There has been some areas that were already there...so it may possibly be from the JG BBU seeds. Its an eye sore for sure compared to the dark-green grass. Really curious to hear whether anyone else had issues with specific seed VS aeration that spread Poa T



learningeveryday said:


> stacik84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overseeded with 4th Millennium seed last Fall. Great seed and great greenup! Really had to up my N and K since the I was wayyy below optimal. Unfortunately, I have numerous small poa triv patches (unseen in picture because of sunlight) that really tick me off...huge contrast with the dark grass. Will have to patch them up in the Fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, maybe we should start a new thread for this, but did you disturb the soil at all? There has been some chatter on here about contaminated seed. Personally, for people that chose high quality seed from trusted sources, I was 99% certain it was due to disturbing the soil and the triv seed was already there. The problem now is that I'm seeing a lot of triv popping up in lawns that seeded with 4th millenium last fall, where the soil was not disturbed. It's getting harder to ignore the correlation between 4th millenium and Triv.
Click to expand...


----------



## M32075

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I cut the front and back at 3.25" again. Diagonal is my least favorite pattern, as I cannot always keep the lines straight.


Great edging I'm jealous. What's your secret?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

M32075 said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the front and back at 3.25" again. Diagonal is my least favorite pattern, as I cannot always keep the lines straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great edging I'm jealous. What's your secret?
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's a mixture of being very OCD and a perfectionist. I use edging shears sometimes and if I make a mistake and cut too far inboard, I repack dirt and put new seed down.


----------



## Lawndress

My husband mowed the lawn since I'm gone. And broke the riding tractor. :O

Halp.

Good news: I'm getting the electric self propelled mower I want as a backup!


----------



## Lawn Noob

Lawndress said:


> My husband mowed the lawn since I'm gone. And broke the riding tractor. :O
> 
> Halp.
> 
> Good news: I'm getting the electric self propelled mower I want as a backup!


He "broke" that tractor on purpose.


----------



## AndyS

Put down azoxy and propi based on the weather forecast. To my surprise a I was broadcasting the azoxy I'm seeing the occasional orange blade of grass. I may have been a couple of days too late.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

AndyS said:


> Put down azoxy and propi based on the weather forecast. To my surprise a I was broadcasting the azoxy I'm seeing the occasional orange blade of grass. I may have been a couple of days too late.


How often can you use Azoxy?


----------



## Girls4green-beginner

Applied Acti-sol (hen manure) just before a big rainfall. First Covid shot yesterday and I didn't accomplish much else due to feeling ache.


----------



## AndyS

Jeff_MI84 said:


> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down azoxy and propi based on the weather forecast. To my surprise a I was broadcasting the azoxy I'm seeing the occasional orange blade of grass. I may have been a couple of days too late.
> 
> 
> 
> How often can you use Azoxy?
Click to expand...

Good question @Jeff_MI84 - I used Scott's DiseaseEx. The preventative rate is 2lb per 1K in that formulation. The max yearly rate as I read it is no more than 37 lbs. per 1,000 sq. ft. in a single year. That's almost $70 per thou in my case, so for 15K budget will hit me long before label restrictions will 

Generally it suggests you get 4 weeks out of an app.

I wanted to use a version of azoxy so I'm not just hammering with propiconazonle. Everything I found online for azoxy was very expensive, so I was fine just throwing down a Scott's product.


----------



## Locky

I went to a feed mill today and picked up their 4 step program for yards. This evening I spread the 1st step process.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

AndyS said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down azoxy and propi based on the weather forecast. To my surprise a I was broadcasting the azoxy I'm seeing the occasional orange blade of grass. I may have been a couple of days too late.
> 
> 
> 
> How often can you use Azoxy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question @Jeff_MI84 - I used Scott's DiseaseEx. The preventative rate is 2lb per 1K in that formulation. The max yearly rate as I read it is no more than 37 lbs. per 1,000 sq. ft. in a single year. That's almost $70 per thou in my case, so for 15K budget will hit me long before label restrictions will
> 
> Generally it suggests you get 4 weeks out of an app.
> 
> I wanted to use a version of azoxy so I'm not just hammering with propiconazonle. Everything I found online for azoxy was very expensive, so I was fine just throwing down a Scott's product.
Click to expand...

Oh okay. Thank you.


----------



## Lawndress

Lawn Noob said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband mowed the lawn since I'm gone. And broke the riding tractor. :O
> 
> Halp.
> 
> Good news: I'm getting the electric self propelled mower I want as a backup!
> 
> 
> 
> He "broke" that tractor on purpose.
Click to expand...

I assure you he didn't! I've been scheming to get the self propelled mower for several years now. Lol. I jumped at the opportunity to bring it up.


----------



## mucknine

Lawndress said:


> dleonard11122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Planted 9 shrubs and 6 peony roots. Spread 20 bags of mulch.
> 
> Gratuitous mailbox bed photo:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some shrub trimming yesterday too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those dogwoods with the white petals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry was traveling!
> 
> They are two different viburnums. The one on the left is native (going blank on which--i looked it up, it's Viburnum plicatum var. tomentosum) and on the right is Korean. I actually hired the planting to be made on the right according to my plan because the job was so massive, and I didn't notice that they had planted the wrong viburnum variety to match the one on the left, buttttt it reblooms in fall, which the left one doesn't. I decided to hedge it up because the natural form is pretty hideous, and this is the second year it's been big enough to edge. There is a metal fence (aluminum, looks wrought iron) between the viburnum and the Green Giant arbs. They are being maintained at 6' now. The weird green spots are due to the major hedging cut I made last year. They're still filling out. They are usually very dense white.
> 
> These are the ones on the right. You can see they are big fat snowballs.
> 
> 
> 
> The Viburnum plicatum var. tomentosum is certainly the more elegant plant, but I'm somewhat divided on keeping the Koreans because they are usually very striking in bloom. They just don't have the deliciously lovely natural form when they aren't blooming.
Click to expand...

Did you say vibranium??? Wakanda forever!!!


----------



## Lawndress

mucknine said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dleonard11122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those dogwoods with the white petals?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry was traveling!
> 
> They are two different viburnums. The one on the left is native (going blank on which--i looked it up, it's Viburnum plicatum var. tomentosum) and on the right is Korean. I actually hired the planting to be made on the right according to my plan because the job was so massive, and I didn't notice that they had planted the wrong viburnum variety to match the one on the left, buttttt it reblooms in fall, which the left one doesn't. I decided to hedge it up because the natural form is pretty hideous, and this is the second year it's been big enough to edge. There is a metal fence (aluminum, looks wrought iron) between the viburnum and the Green Giant arbs. They are being maintained at 6' now. The weird green spots are due to the major hedging cut I made last year. They're still filling out. They are usually very dense white.
> 
> These are the ones on the right. You can see they are big fat snowballs.
> 
> 
> 
> The Viburnum plicatum var. tomentosum is certainly the more elegant plant, but I'm somewhat divided on keeping the Koreans because they are usually very striking in bloom. They just don't have the deliciously lovely natural form when they aren't blooming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you say vibranium??? Wakanda forever!!!
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Nothing. I got just under a quarter inch of rain today.


----------



## drob14

Threw down some nice stripes with my Swardman


----------



## Easyluck

Mowed


----------



## AndyS

We had our first decent rain in a month.

I followed it up with a pound of N per K, since more rain was coming this afternoon.


----------



## creediddy2021

Beautiful job for both you drob and easy luck!


----------



## Lawn Noob

Put down dithiopyr today at .51 ounce per thousand.


----------



## Taylorscottmiles

Nice little mow while I still have some PRG to play with. It's nice when it comes together and all looks good this time of year.


----------



## Rp9110

Trying to keep up with mowing. Having crazy growth after humic and 1lb of N per 1,000 s/f.


----------



## SumBeach35

#mowjob


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Today I cut the front and backyard at 3.625". Afterwards I just about finished spreading mulch in the backyard. I'm mostly done with that, just some areas I need to level and even out.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Today I cut the front and backyard at 3.625". Afterwards I just about finished spreading mulch in the backyard. I'm mostly done with that, just some areas I need to level and even out.


That looks amazing!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Lawn Noob said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I cut the front and backyard at 3.625". Afterwards I just about finished spreading mulch in the backyard. I'm mostly done with that, just some areas I need to level and even out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing!
Click to expand...

Thank you. I rushed the backyard due to time constraints.


----------



## sirvictory444

Bought a dethatching rake for my fine fescue. Absolutely amazed at what it pulled up. A single rake back was like pulling up a dead mat of thick carpet.
Unfortunately I don't think it's a creeping fescue, and most places there's less than 50% coverage so I think dethatching now will just open it up for weeds. I'll do the whole lawn in the fall before overseeding.


----------



## 1028mountain

I have TTTF and supposedly you don't need to dethatch it but I used one of those green works in an small section of my yard and overseesed last fall. That section is by far and away the thickest part of my lawn and I wish I would have dethatched the entire thing.

Those manual takes are a bitch and your arms will hate you for it depending on how big your lawn is.


----------



## M32075

sirvictory444 said:


> Bought a dethatching rake for my fine fescue. Absolutely amazed at what it pulled up. A single rake back was like pulling up a dead mat of thick carpet.
> Unfortunately I don't think it's a creeping fescue, and most places there's less than 50% coverage so I think dethatching now will just open it up for weeds. I'll do the whole lawn in the fall before overseeding.


Do yourself a big favor and ditch that rake and buy yourself a electric de thatcher for father's day you deserve it. Best $100 I ever spent buying one for myself.


----------



## creediddy2021

M32075 said:


> sirvictory444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a dethatching rake for my fine fescue. Absolutely amazed at what it pulled up. A single rake back was like pulling up a dead mat of thick carpet.
> Unfortunately I don't think it's a creeping fescue, and most places there's less than 50% coverage so I think dethatching now will just open it up for weeds. I'll do the whole lawn in the fall before overseeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself a big favor and ditch that rake and buy yourself a electric de thatcher for father's day you deserve it. Best $100 I ever spent buying one for myself.
Click to expand...

Better yet, save yourself time and effort, and go on NextDoor for recommendations on an inexpensive dethatch for your lawn. Should be fairly inexpensive and it would take them less than 30-45 mins to do your entire yard. That way, you can focus on getting the weeds out of your yard, before fertilizing.


----------



## creediddy2021

4th cut of the season. 









The only thing I have put down is 2 bags of Milo, 1 bag of Purely Organic. Pre-emergent being thrown done tomorrow. I can report that I have less than 5% of weeds in my yard without a pre-emergent this season.

Next apps will be granular iron (possible Dr. Iron by Monterey). I have two bags of Ironite now but will hold off for Dr. Iron. I will then hit with a chelated Southern Ag next week. I am looking to go with season fertilizers of Clarus Screamin Green 16-2-3 and Holganix (HGHx) 10-3-2. I will pick some up over the weekend.

Ordered my Allyn Hane Yard Mastery soil test kit. I am hoping to get this done this week and have the results back with 5-7 days.


----------



## The_Beast

Sunday I sprayed mesotrione and put down 24-0-10 granular fertilizer.

Tonight will be mowing since it's been raining quite often.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

The_Beast said:


> Sunday I sprayed mesotrione and put down 24-0-10 granular fertilizer.
> 
> Tonight will be mowing since it's been raining quite often.


I'm up in the air about mowing early this evening. I had 1/4" of rain since Sunday and it hasn't rained in over 24 hours but my soil is probably too damp still.


----------



## lbb091919

M32075 said:


> sirvictory444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a dethatching rake for my fine fescue. Absolutely amazed at what it pulled up. A single rake back was like pulling up a dead mat of thick carpet.
> Unfortunately I don't think it's a creeping fescue, and most places there's less than 50% coverage so I think dethatching now will just open it up for weeds. I'll do the whole lawn in the fall before overseeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself a big favor and ditch that rake and buy yourself a electric de thatcher for father's day you deserve it. Best $100 I ever spent buying one for myself.
Click to expand...

This is the way. Just used my SunJoe for the first time last weekend and it rocks. Extremely satisfying too.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

No mowing for me today. The grass/ soil was still too wet and there is rain for the next two days. Lucky me, I'll be cutting from 6" back down to 4".


----------



## AndyS

Mowed even though it has rained cats and dogs the last couple of days.

Gypsum has transformed my soil. Much less pooling. It's no longer a mud pit, so I don't tear it up with the Timemaster.


----------



## cubsfan24

Awesome work guys! Looking awesome


----------



## cubsfan24

Got some stripes going. The grass is on it's 3rd spring and is so thick and damp still due to temps, that it's almost impossible to mow! My mower keeps getting stuck, and I have to refill the gas tank twice! About 3-4 days tops between mows, or it's a foot tall. I will say though, the spoon feeding AMS last fall at 1 lb./week made a HUGE difference.


----------



## dleonard11122

Mowed at 3.5" and dropped 0.5#N/M of some 22-0-4 with calcium, iron, and humic. Got the irrigation system opened back up and watered in the fert. Tomorrow will be the 2nd app of my split Prodiamine pre emergent strategy.

After that I need to find time to spray some tryclopyr to kill a bunch of chickweed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I was able to cut the front and the back before the rain came in. I was able to do everything except edge the backyard just before the rain started. HOC 3.625"

I was able to level the mulch high enough so that I can run the outside wheels in the flower bed, thus no more scalping the edges.

A random neighbor whom I've never met, was driving by and got out of his car so he could compliment my yard.


----------



## kay7711226

Sneaked a Peek from my Neighbor


----------



## creediddy2021

I had a broadleaf herbicide put down called Nufarm Triplet Low Oder today.

https://nufarm.com/usturf/product/triplet-low-odor/

I am essentially weed-free in the front yard. I will be putting down GrubEx end of the month.

Received my Allen Hane Soil Kit. I want to get this done tomorrow. Can't wait to see my yard analysis.

This weekend hitting 2-15 lb bags of Ironite and chelated iron/front yard, tomorrow or Saturday. Watering at least .5" tomorrow as our next rainfall won't be until Sunday.


----------



## creediddy2021

Put down two 15 lbs bags of Ironite. I put down more than expected in the front yard, as the settings that are recommended by the bag are very light. Put in a good watering. I will hopefully see the results within 5-7 days.

I also got my soil test done. Placing it in the mail later today. Super excited and nervous at the same time about what the results will be. I used the ProPlugger tool and scrapped the bottom of the soil plugs.





Will post back within a week. Yard domination!


----------



## 1028mountain

Hell yeah that edging looks great man. Love a good clean edge.


----------



## jingobah

Reel mowed low, edged & put down the last of my XGRN 8-1-8 I had leftover from last year, gonna miss that stuff...still waiting on Tenacity bleaching to grow out....


----------



## creediddy2021

1028mountain said:


> Hell yeah that edging looks great man. Love a good clean edge.


I really appreciate mountain. It's not prime time yet. I will throw down triple shredded mulch, clean the beds, and reedge. These companies want $80/yard installed. I would need about 10 yards. So I am going to dump 10 yards in my drive for $22/yard + $50 delivery and get this done within 5-6 hours. However, big thanks!!!


----------



## macattack

Got a mow in, was able to lower HOC to 3.2" in prep for hopefully lawn levelling. Need to get way lower though. Doesn't look nearly as good when at 4". I'd have to mow almost every day to get it down another inch or more. Figure I need to get it done before end of month and heat picks up. Throwing down weed and feed tomorrow before rains.


----------



## Lawndress

I bought my new self propelled battery lawnmower because my husband broke the lawn tractor again. Please weigh in on your opinion about whether 1) this is lawnmower abuse and should be reported to the gas engine authorities and 2) what should I do to fix it here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=28051

I managed to mow all .75 acres with the batteries and two more that I have rotating out of my two charges. So there is that!

Pics of this mow. It really is getting less terrible!

Poa supina beauty shot(it takes forever to grow in, btw):


There are only patches of this right now but it slowly crowds out everything else.

One of the nastier shady bits on the side in the name of full disclosure.



And the unflattering view from behind the arbs, with poa supina near the front of the house:


----------



## AndyS

@Lawndress - awesome!

Nothing better than taking control and starting to see results... It's the best!

Hats off to you...


----------



## Lawndress

AndyS said:


> @Lawndress - awesome!
> 
> Nothing better than taking control and starting to see results... It's the best!
> 
> Hats off to you...


Thanks! I was just throwing stuff at the lawn when I slapped down some poa supina to see if it worked. It's been 3 years since I did that, so when I say slow, I really mean slow.

This good feeding and mowing schedule I started this year has really made it thrive this year, though. After the first year, I thought I've wasted my money, but this fall, I'm going all in with the poa supina if I can get it again for my shady areas.

I think if I had a striping kit, the poa supina would take it extremely well because it's kinda a floppy grass. But I've never seen shade look this thick.


----------



## Lawndress

Mama spent mothers day in the yard...

2 more bags of mulch to mulch another tree. 
Weeding.
Moving stepping stones and replacing some with bigger ones. 
Bit of lawn leveling.

Had to buy some new stepping stones and also realized I owned the wrong kind of plant tape--i left hubby with the tomatoes, and he didn't know they needed to be staked, but my little guy has actual tomatoes growing now!!!

Gratuitous garden shots:

Pots with cat (stray who adopted up):



Bamboo and rhodo prolly planted too close together with a bleeding heart that is almost done blooming:


----------



## Lawndress

Lawn mower drama continuing. I asked hubby to remove and put back on the mower deck this time since he damaged it. He didn't want to watch the how-to video I sent him and put the deck back on wrong but has no idea what isn't right. He scalped a huuuuge line in the backyard testing it before he realized. I'm not worrying about it, though. He can figure out how to do it right .

I planted another 8 perennials and did some weeding and fogged for mosquitoes.

Gratuitous garden shots:

Front of spare bedroom:



Last of the bluebells (missed photographing them this year):



The Walker's Low catmint is awake! Can't find this exact cultivar hardly at all anymore, but it blooms earlier and longer than others. Irises decided to stop sulking this year, I guess. They get peeved when they're transplanted. I have a love-hate relationship with irises.


----------



## Lawndress

Put in 10 more stepping stones. 
Watered all the pots. 
I need to throw down more fert but I haven't had a chance. 
Also need to spray the weeds in certain parts of the yard. 
Need to blow off the deck, too.

My littlest has two tomato plants with tomatoes just forming on the Sweet 100:


----------



## O_Poole

tired a pattern 5-8-21


----------



## creediddy2021

Super amazing O Poole! You and Pete GCI need to square off! Man o man!!! Just plain sick!


----------



## M32075

O_Poole said:


> tired a pattern 5-8-21


After looking at this picture I'm not even going to bother looking at my lawn with coffee tomorrow morning .


----------



## davegravy

O_Poole said:


> tired a pattern 5-8-21


For a minute there I thought I was in the wrong forum... a printed circuit board forum. That is some high precision mowing, well done!


----------



## Lawndress

davegravy said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> tired a pattern 5-8-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute there I thought I was in the wrong forum... a printed circuit board forum. That is some high precision mowing, well done!
Click to expand...

And it's 1.5 times the size of my entire property. It's one thing to pine after the small beautiful yards, but this is a magnum opus.


----------



## bosox_5

O_Poole said:


> tired a pattern 5-8-21


@Pete1313 wins lawn of the month over @O_Poole , O_Poole says, "hold my beer"


----------



## The Lawnfather

Applied 3 bags carbon pro g, 2 bags lesco step 2


----------



## O_Poole

bosox_5 said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> tired a pattern 5-8-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pete1313 wins lawn of the month over @O_Poole , O_Poole says, "hold my beer"
Click to expand...

LoL I wanted to try something new


----------



## O_Poole

davegravy said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> tired a pattern 5-8-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute there I thought I was in the wrong forum... a printed circuit board forum. That is some high precision mowing, well done!
Click to expand...

Thank You Sir!!


----------



## Lawndress

I sprayed Speedzone. Trying to kick the weeds. 

Also sprayed my charity house and even a little of my nextdoor neighbors' because I still had some in the backpack. I pretty much do everything that gets done there (which isn't much) to be nice. Think of her like my sister, and it make more sense. Lol.

Also mowed front lawn.

Hubby's scalp: (ouch)



Gratuitous garden shots. The first day of irises today!!!!!! (Charity lawn in back.)


----------



## Pete1313

bosox_5 said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> tired a pattern 5-8-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pete1313 wins lawn of the month over @O_Poole , O_Poole says, "hold my beer"
Click to expand...

 :lol: That's great! I will need to up my stripe game! I have a pattern in mind for my mid July party.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

M32075 said:


> O_Poole said:
> 
> 
> 
> tired a pattern 5-8-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at this picture I'm not even going to bother looking at my lawn with coffee tomorrow morning .
Click to expand...

I'd hate to look at that and then my lawn. Good job!


----------



## lbb091919

I still cant figure out how you did this. Here I am thinking doubles with a push mower is complicated!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front and back, HOC 3.25" this afternoon. I decided to take my time, using my old school edging shears and grass cutters.


----------



## Lawndress

Put down the last two bags of fert for spring in one go.

Watered.

Planted 12 Asiatic lilies.

Gratuitous garden shots:

Neighbor's yard because my peonies aren't blooming yet:


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Lawndress said:


> Put down the last two bags of fert for spring in one go.
> 
> Watered.
> 
> Planted 12 Asiatic lilies.
> 
> Gratuitous garden shots:
> 
> Neighbor's yard because my peonies aren't blooming yet:


I have quite a few Asiatic lilies in my front and backyard. Sadly, they have not bloomed yet, but this time last year they were already in full bloom.


----------



## Lawndress

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down the last two bags of fert for spring in one go.
> 
> Watered.
> 
> Planted 12 Asiatic lilies.
> 
> Gratuitous garden shots:
> 
> Neighbor's yard because my peonies aren't blooming yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few Asiatic lilies in my front and backyard. Sadly, they have not bloomed yet, but this time last year they were already in full bloom.
Click to expand...

I only have orientals right now. I'm starting my Asiatic campaign now! Lol. It'll take 50 to look like anything, but I'm making a start.


----------



## The Lawnfather

Applied 2 oz / 1000 sq ft of liquid fertilome iron to 7000 sq ft front yard as I try to figure this liquid iron thing. . Used surfactant and 1/2 oz blue dye but only managed to dye my hands I'll go to 1 oz next time


----------



## eric1104

Applied first dose of PGR (0.3 oz/M) along with 0.15 lbs. N/M and 1.5 oz Main Event. 2.5" HOC. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mvftw

Put down GrubEx and got the sprinklers working...


----------



## Lawndress

I also set out 13 more stepping stones after a run to Lowes.


----------



## Dkrem

I sprayed my spring bifenthrin and the second half of split applied prodiamine on the acre+.


----------



## creediddy2021

Bought a bag of Screamin Green from my Site One. Looking to throw'er down this weekend. I believe I am looking to put down GrubEx as well probably next week.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Some much needed irrigation in the backyard today. Yesterday I did the front yard. My original sprinkler installer never called me back, so I had to scramble to find a different one, for $700+ less and much more reputable. Six zones (3 front/ 3 back). I have to wait until the end of August. So I'll be dragging the hose around until then. May has been on the drier side, so I am trying to get at least 1/2" down before the temperatures rise.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Fixing irrigation heads in the front yard. It seems I get a new cracked riser and flooded portion of the lawn every couple weeks. Super fun trying to fix those.

Never had any issues with these until I replaced all my heads with Hunter PRS40 pressure-regulating heads. Would this do something funky to the PSI in the PVC to cause them to crack more often than just regular "let it fly" Rainbirds?


----------



## creediddy2021

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Some much needed irrigation in the backyard today. Yesterday I did the front yard. My original sprinkler installer never called me back, so I had to scramble to find a different one, for $700+ less and much more reputable. Six zones (3 front/ 3 back). I have to wait until the end of August. So I'll be dragging the hose around until then. May has been on the drier side, so I am trying to get at least 1/2" down before the temperatures rise.


Sorry to hear about that Jeff. Try using some of the orbit spike sprinklers. I have about 10 of these and work very well until your inground irrigation gets fixed.

https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-H2O-6-Drive-Sprinkler-Spike/dp/B000FJX4IQ/ref=asc_df_B000FJX4IQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198092200243&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12927766491330724478&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9021648&hvtargid=pla-348212161350&psc=1


----------



## Jeff_MI84

creediddy2021 said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some much needed irrigation in the backyard today. Yesterday I did the front yard. My original sprinkler installer never called me back, so I had to scramble to find a different one, for $700+ less and much more reputable. Six zones (3 front/ 3 back). I have to wait until the end of August. So I'll be dragging the hose around until then. May has been on the drier side, so I am trying to get at least 1/2" down before the temperatures rise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that Jeff. Try using some of the orbit spike sprinklers. I have about 10 of these and work very well until your inground irrigation gets fixed.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-H2O-6-Drive-Sprinkler-Spike/dp/B000FJX4IQ/ref=asc_df_B000FJX4IQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198092200243&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12927766491330724478&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9021648&hvtargid=pla-348212161350&psc=1
Click to expand...

Are they easier to adjust than the type you can buy at the hardware store? I use an oscillating sprinkler now. Also, is it possible to keep the hose off the lawn?


----------



## creediddy2021

Jeff_MI84 said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some much needed irrigation in the backyard today. Yesterday I did the front yard. My original sprinkler installer never called me back, so I had to scramble to find a different one, for $700+ less and much more reputable. Six zones (3 front/ 3 back). I have to wait until the end of August. So I'll be dragging the hose around until then. May has been on the drier side, so I am trying to get at least 1/2" down before the temperatures rise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that Jeff. Try using some of the orbit spike sprinklers. I have about 10 of these and work very well until your inground irrigation gets fixed.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-H2O-6-Drive-Sprinkler-Spike/dp/B000FJX4IQ/ref=asc_df_B000FJX4IQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198092200243&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12927766491330724478&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9021648&hvtargid=pla-348212161350&psc=1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they easier to adjust than the type you can buy at the hardware store? I use an oscillating sprinkler now. Also, is it possible to keep the hose off the lawn?
Click to expand...

They are super easy to spike, install, and use right away. It's just like plug-and-play. You can turn the knob for spraying strength, you can have it oscillate 360 degrees. You will love them! Most importantly they are super quiet! Sometimes you can't even hear them. Look at how clean and easy its up against my retaining wall. You can bury if needed with mulch or rock. I have 3 sprinkler heads. I am actually looking for a sprinkler that can travel more than 7000-8000 sq ft. These go about 5000 sq ft. I use them with a b-hyve wifi controller as I control it from the b-hyve app. I use (3) b-hyve wifi controllers for my entire yard. This is a cost-effective solution to inground.

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/watering-and-irrigation/sprinkler-timers/7803422?x429=true&gclid=CjwKCAjwv_iEBhASEiwARoemvJE0wFs6oFRthvR0LzDflNjTG3l0-mLRje4czKCWZpeB0jX13EfK-hoCSwEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Jeff_MI84

creediddy2021 said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that Jeff. Try using some of the orbit spike sprinklers. I have about 10 of these and work very well until your inground irrigation gets fixed.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orbit-H2O-6-Drive-Sprinkler-Spike/dp/B000FJX4IQ/ref=asc_df_B000FJX4IQ/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198092200243&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12927766491330724478&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9021648&hvtargid=pla-348212161350&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> Are they easier to adjust than the type you can buy at the hardware store? I use an oscillating sprinkler now. Also, is it possible to keep the hose off the lawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are super easy to spike, install, and use right away. It's just like plug-and-play. You can turn the knob for spraying strength, you can have it oscillate 360 degrees. You will love them! Most importantly they are super quiet! Sometimes you can't even hear them. Look at how clean and easy its up against my retaining wall. You can bury if needed with mulch or rock. I have 3 sprinkler heads. I am actually looking for a sprinkler that can travel more than 7000-8000 sq ft. These go about 5000 sq ft. I use them with a b-hyve wifi controller as I control it from the b-hyve app. I use (3) b-hyve wifi controllers for my entire yard. This is a cost-effective solution to inground.
> 
> https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/watering-and-irrigation/sprinkler-timers/7803422?x429=true&gclid=CjwKCAjwv_iEBhASEiwARoemvJE0wFs6oFRthvR0LzDflNjTG3l0-mLRje4czKCWZpeB0jX13EfK-hoCSwEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Click to expand...

Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## creediddy2021

Jeff_MI84 said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are they easier to adjust than the type you can buy at the hardware store? I use an oscillating sprinkler now. Also, is it possible to keep the hose off the lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> They are super easy to spike, install, and use right away. It's just like plug-and-play. You can turn the knob for spraying strength, you can have it oscillate 360 degrees. You will love them! Most importantly they are super quiet! Sometimes you can't even hear them. Look at how clean and easy its up against my retaining wall. You can bury if needed with mulch or rock. I have 3 sprinkler heads. I am actually looking for a sprinkler that can travel more than 7000-8000 sq ft. These go about 5000 sq ft. I use them with a b-hyve wifi controller as I control it from the b-hyve app. I use (3) b-hyve wifi controllers for my entire yard. This is a cost-effective solution to inground.
> 
> https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/watering-and-irrigation/sprinkler-timers/7803422?x429=true&gclid=CjwKCAjwv_iEBhASEiwARoemvJE0wFs6oFRthvR0LzDflNjTG3l0-mLRje4czKCWZpeB0jX13EfK-hoCSwEQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion.
Click to expand...

Absolutely Jeff!


----------



## Lawndress

Played with my new Grandpa's weeder (love it!) and worked on filling a sunken place in the yard using my leveler for the first time....soooo much better than a garden rake.

Got the last 5 stepping stones and installed them, finishing that project. Bought a hand tiller to make moving dirt easier.

Gratuitous garden shot:


----------



## AndyS

GrubEx and 2nd 5G app of prodiamine today, followed by a ton of water. Glad to get some of the 'not fun' apps out of the way.


----------



## lbb091919

Teaching 'em early that reel low is the way to go! Been practicing on this strip with the Little Tike, ahem, 220sl to get a feel for it. HOC 1.125"


----------



## Lawndress

Hubby fixed the mower when he realized that he didn't have "extra parts," after all. Have I mentioned that he's brilliant at computers? He really is. This is just really not his strong suit.

Got a mow in. Not much else. Hoping to plant the rest on my Asiatic lilies tomorrow. Got the 100'x10' bed to weed tomorrow, too. My yard is a lot of work!


----------



## Lawndress

lbb091919 said:


> Teaching 'em early that reel low is the way to go! Been practicing on this strip with the Little Tike, ahem, 220sl to get a feel for it. HOC 1.125"


Quite a helper there.


----------



## dleonard11122

Today I prayed for rain. I still need to try again tomorrow.


----------



## NJ-lawn

lbb091919 said:


> Teaching 'em early that reel low is the way to go! Been practicing on this strip with the Little Tike, ahem, 220sl to get a feel for it. HOC 1.125"


Ha never too young


----------



## creediddy2021

lbb091919 said:


> Teaching 'em early that reel low is the way to go! Been practicing on this strip with the Little Tike, ahem, 220sl to get a feel for it. HOC 1.125"


That is super cute! He might have a tough time mowing your neighbors 3.5"-4" turf….lol!


----------



## macattack

Mowed yesterday, threw down Menards weed and feed tonight. Got some stragglers of chickweed and clover that didn't die off from the ortho application. Hopefully this is a knockout punch. Need to move HOC back to 4". Ran out of time to throw down GrubEx and maybe Ironite. A lack of rain this week caused it to lighten up the green a little. Rain coming. My Scotts spreader wouldn't close properly due to the prill clogging the opening. I was seeing particles still falling out when moving across my driveway. Maybe need to run slightly higher setting than bag recommendation.


----------



## Cdub5_

Even though I'm in a warm climate I have cool season grass :mrgreen:

One last mow before receiving a week's worth of rain ahead.

SPF-30/Midnight bluegrass cut at 2.25"


----------



## lbb091919

creediddy2021 said:


> That is super cute! He might have a tough time mowing your neighbors 3.5"-4" turf….lol!


One of the reasons why I'm keeping it low is it's much more enjoyable for him to play in. He was out helping our neighbor the next day though!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

lbb091919 said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is super cute! He might have a tough time mowing your neighbors 3.5"-4" turf….lol!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why I'm keeping it low is it's much more enjoyable for him to play in. He was out helping our neighbor the next day though!
Click to expand...

Looks like he was showing the neighbor how it's done. It would drive me crazy to have lawns connected like yours, especially when there is such a difference in appearance.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Absolutely nothing. It rained this morning thankfully. However I have to rip out some really old shrubs at my parent's house then plant six daisies in my backyard, to replace the ones that didn't come back this year.


----------



## johnklein25

Jeff_MI84 said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is super cute! He might have a tough time mowing your neighbors 3.5"-4" turf….lol!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why I'm keeping it low is it's much more enjoyable for him to play in. He was out helping our neighbor the next day though!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like he was showing the neighbor how it's done. It would drive me crazy to have lawns connected like yours, especially when there is such a difference in appearance.
Click to expand...

This is exactly why LCN should offer toddler size "Throw R' Down" T-shirts.... :lol:


----------



## bassmanaustin

Striped my lawn for the first time today with a custom striper on my 56V Ego. TTTF growing strong in Central Texas baby, 200 miles south of the transition zone.


----------



## johnklein25

Watered my backyard heavily. No longer trusting the forecast. The commies have hacked our forecast data and our lawns are suffering.


----------



## creediddy2021

lbb091919 said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is super cute! He might have a tough time mowing your neighbors 3.5"-4" turf….lol!
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why I'm keeping it low is it's much more enjoyable for him to play in. He was out helping our neighbor the next day though!
Click to expand...

That's awesome! He's learning fast just like his daddy! 😉


----------



## creediddy2021

Cdub5_ said:


> Even though I'm in a warm climate I have cool season grass :mrgreen:
> 
> One last mow before receiving a week's worth of rain ahead.
> 
> SPF-30/Midnight bluegrass cut at 2.25"


Beautiful!!! Looks amazing!


----------



## brett2k07

Closed on our new house on Tuesday 5/11, bought a mower on Wednesday 5/12, mowed the lawn the morning of 5/13. Just couldn't wait.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

brett2k07 said:


> Closed on our new house on Tuesday 5/11, bought a mower on Wednesday 5/12, mowed the lawn the morning of 5/13. Just couldn't wait.


You have to let the neighbors know what's up right off the bat.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Nothing lawn related today. After spending the last two days digging out four 30 year old shrubs, I only had enough energy to replace the daisies that didn't come back this year. Still waiting on coneflowers to become available.


----------



## Lawndress

I did a whole lot of nothing yesterday. Watering today.


----------



## creediddy2021

brett2k07 said:


> Closed on our new house on Tuesday 5/11, bought a mower on Wednesday 5/12, mowed the lawn the morning of 5/13. Just couldn't wait.


Great looking yard and house! Congrats!!


----------



## Lawndress

creediddy2021 said:


> brett2k07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Closed on our new house on Tuesday 5/11, bought a mower on Wednesday 5/12, mowed the lawn the morning of 5/13. Just couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking yard and house! Congrats!!
Click to expand...

That's st augustinegrass--he's cheating!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the backyard just before sundown yesterday. HOC 3.25". I'm considering leaving it at 3.5" this summer, as opposed to 4" in the past. We have bad wild rabbit problems in my area, and they LOVE to nest in the higher cut lawns.

I had the head fertilizer guy take a look at my backyard and he said he wouldn't want to overseed the back for probably 2 years if it was his yard. Maybe just spot seed in the fall (which I'm doing).


----------



## AndyS

Put down insecticide in a high-risk area where I'm starting to see a few beetles.

Put down just shy of a pound of N in a 12-12-12 and watered it in.

This is what happens when you accidentally wake up at 4am :x


----------



## isuhunter

cubsfan24 said:


> Got some stripes going. The grass is on it's 3rd spring and is so thick and damp still due to temps, that it's almost impossible to mow! My mower keeps getting stuck, and I have to refill the gas tank twice! About 3-4 days tops between mows, or it's a foot tall. I will say though, the spoon feeding AMS last fall at 1 lb./week made a HUGE difference.


I did the fall blitz too for the first time and I agree its helped thicken stuff up even with minimal rain this spring!


----------



## bodean

Put down Mag-I-Cal (lower my PH), sprayed Sea-K and Hydratain, and put down DiseaseEX. Busy day for the lawn!


----------



## ksturfguy

Yesterday mowed and applied Scott's disease X. Today cleaned out gutters and took a pic of the lawn from above.


----------



## Lawndress

I've been just watering for 2 days. Big yard. Lotsa hose dragging. Also mowed neighbors' yard.

Went to turn off the water and found this:



Stupid sprinkler head had unscrewed itself!

Gratuitous garden shots:

Finished step stone path:


First peony!!!


Front bed:


----------



## Lawndress

Mowed front. Riding mower has an issue again (mechanical this time) so I used my walk behind.

Planted 12 Asiatic lilies and 4 dianthus.

Watered two areas. Children currently playing and screaming because I have the sprinkler hitting the street at their request. (Not illegal here.)

Blew off back deck and watered it.

Pre mow and peonies. The yard is distinctly less terrible than it used to be.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

On her 5th spoon feeding. She's fattening up! HOC 3" this evening. Spot spraying clover and other weeds this weekend. Then going for my first PRG app once the turf heals up if it's needed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Last cut on the backyard until later next week. HOC 3.625". Keeping it there until I raise it to 4" for June-August probably. Watering the grass seed in the front, then watering the backyard to get my one inch of irrigation for the week. Also, my new Greenworks Detatcher comes in the mail today! I can't wait to use it in the backyard in September.


----------



## Lawndress

Watered a bit. Again. Filled a stump hole that had rotted down.

Gratuitous garden shots:


----------



## lbb091919

Cut with the rotary at 1.75" and was about to clean up when I heard the John Deere calling my name. I've been practicing with it in small sections but today was my first full attempt on the front. The first few passes were rough because I was trying not to smack the reel against the concrete but once I got the feel I was like a kid in a candy store. I even grabbed the wife to show her (she's slowly coming around). Needless to say, I am hooked and was dying to do a third pass but ran out of time. HOC a rough 1.125"


----------



## Lawndress

Filled some more holes. Mowed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

lbb091919 said:


> Cut with the rotary at 1.75" and was about to clean up when I heard the John Deere calling my name. I've been practicing with it in small sections but today was my first full attempt on the front. The first few passes were rough because I was trying not to smack the reel against the concrete but once I got the feel I was like a kid in a candy store. I even grabbed the wife to show her (she's slowly coming around). Needless to say, I am hooked and was dying to do a third pass but ran out of time. HOC a rough 1.125"


That is a very nice looking front yard.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Day six of my spring overseed and thanks to a drop in humidity and lower temperatures, plus last nights 1/3" of rain I am seeing germination. I went from 15min twice a day to spraying it with the hose three times a day. Getting fungicide put down tomorrow and continuing to fill in more of the backyard flower beds.


----------



## kk07

I did a preventative app of Azoxy 2SC right after the thunderstorm that provided 0.5" of much needed rain.


----------



## lbb091919

Jeff_MI84 said:


> That is a very nice looking front yard.


Thanks, it's been a slow spring since I mistakenly applied PGR at a high rate way too soon. Learned my lesson there but it's coming around.


----------



## PodScot

Hardly any rain here so I did something I've been thinking about but never really read/saw anything on it. I pulled a Pete from GCI and drilled some holes in a few spots that aren't looking too good right now. Every storm has been missing us by miles this year. 10k yard with no irrigation means moving a single sprinkler 6x and a crazy high water bill with regular watering.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

PodScot said:


> Hardly any rain here so I did something I've been thinking about but never really read/saw anything on it. I pulled a Pete from GCI and drilled some holes in a few spots that aren't looking too good right now. Every storm has been missing us by miles this year. 10k yard with no irrigation means moving a single sprinkler 6x and a crazy high water bill with regular watering.


That's a nightmare, watering that much lawn without a sprinkler system.


----------



## Lawndress

Jeff_MI84 said:


> PodScot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly any rain here so I did something I've been thinking about but never really read/saw anything on it. I pulled a Pete from GCI and drilled some holes in a few spots that aren't looking too good right now. Every storm has been missing us by miles this year. 10k yard with no irrigation means moving a single sprinkler 6x and a crazy high water bill with regular watering.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nightmare, watering that much lawn without a sprinkler system.
Click to expand...

Mine is 35k of lawn...another 5+k of flowerbeds. No sprinkler system. I'm just being faithful with the front this year.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Lawndress said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PodScot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly any rain here so I did something I've been thinking about but never really read/saw anything on it. I pulled a Pete from GCI and drilled some holes in a few spots that aren't looking too good right now. Every storm has been missing us by miles this year. 10k yard with no irrigation means moving a single sprinkler 6x and a crazy high water bill with regular watering.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nightmare, watering that much lawn without a sprinkler system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is 35k of lawn...another 5+k of flowerbeds. No sprinkler system. I'm just being faithful with the front this year.
Click to expand...

Wow! That is very intimidating. I couldn't take care of that much.


----------



## Lawndress

Spent most of the day on the neighbor's sailing yacht watching the Blue Angels. But I watered and weeded.



The one of the areas I just filled in with dirt and seeded has germinated already! I definitely tried too early in spring with my overseed. 


Some flowers going in the front bed...first Rudbeckia, too.





This is why my yard is so much work. That's compost from what gets washed down the cul-de-sac against my front bed plus the front bed weeding. I did this about 6 weeks ago--this is my 3rd weeding of the year.


----------



## Lawndress

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nightmare, watering that much lawn without a sprinkler system.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 35k of lawn...another 5+k of flowerbeds. No sprinkler system. I'm just being faithful with the front this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! That is very intimidating. I couldn't take care of that much.
Click to expand...

Neither can I. *ROFL* but I'm trying....

It's not the lawn so much as everything else. The everything else makes the lawn my redheaded stepchild.


----------



## lbb091919

I haven't created a journal yet, working on it! Just had to get a twilight mow in with the 220SL. I am seriously hooked. Didn't have time to edge and it could use a double cut, lots of stragglers due to the higher HOC. I also need to work on my gaps on the side yard. The cloud cover and evening sun make everything look a lot better than it really is but oh well!


----------



## jamesonw

Great day for a double cut.


----------



## ISU

Snuck in a quick mow to the front. Wife came out later asking if I had mowed again (day 2 since prior mow)…to which I denied of course :mrgreen: . They will never understand.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

jamesonw said:


> Great day for a double cut.


I like how the yard slopes. Nice cut.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Mowed yesterday and first Don Juan rose appeared....


----------



## Lawndress

ISU said:


> Snuck in a quick mow to the front. Wife came out later asking if I had mowed again (day 2 since prior mow)…to which I denied of course :mrgreen: . They will never understand.


You're sneaking around with your lawn... Looks great!


----------



## Lawndress

NJ-lawn said:


> Mowed yesterday and first Don Juan rose appeared....


Awesome. I don't currently have any roses.


----------



## creediddy2021

jamesonw said:


> Great day for a double cut.


Nice looking yard. What is HOC?


----------



## ISU

Looking great! Wish I had a property that size to maintain so I go shopping for a triplex😁



jamesonw said:


> Great day for a double cut.


----------



## Lawndress

Watered--wee!


----------



## Jay20nj

Just a mow today…


----------



## PodScot

Mowed at 4" and edged.


----------



## AndyS

Watered like there's no tomorrow.

We went from crazy low temps to crazy high and many neighborhood lawns turned crispy in an instant. Determined to fight it off.


----------



## jamesonw

Thanks! I have been right around 3.5".



creediddy2021 said:


> Nice looking yard. What is HOC?


----------



## jamesonw

It has been fun to put together on this scale! I would love to pull the trigger on a triplex. The slope would be so fun to cut on with individual reels. Maybe it's in the cards a little down the road 😃



ISU said:


> Looking great! Wish I had a property that size to maintain so I go shopping for a triplex😁


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Lots of rainfall in the last few days, so I had to cut the backyard and the front (need grass is 1.75" already). More rain tomorrow so I had to cut earlier than I wanted as the existing grass was too tall. Lesson learned, use PGR next time. 
HOC 4". For the first time in the front and the back, I worked from the curvy edges and followed that, instead of the same old boring straight lines. 
I have some melting out going on in the backyard, along with the dollar spot in the front. I had fungicide put down and will reapply within a month.


----------



## Lawndress

Full cut of front and back. 1.5 hours single cut with walk behind.  Astonishingly, the batteries almost held out. Just needed the 4AH after the 2 6AHs. And watered .


----------



## Lawndress

Watered the new shrubs that were droopy despite irrigation. Did more weeding--a bit of beds, a bit of lawn.


----------



## frekwentflier

Applied Prodiamine, Revolution, humic/fulvic/kelp, liquid aeration, and molasses. Tried to beat the rain, but ended up finishing in a downpour. But hey, at least everything got watered in!


----------



## Alowan

Wanted to test an application of humic acid.. Applied way to much due ti faulty hose end sprayer. So applied around 35oz when I should have applied around 5oz.. &#128518; (so around 7 times the recommended dose).

Interesting to see what happens….


----------



## uts

Watched as we got pounded with 2.5" of rain in 12hr (friday night to sat morning) and another 1.5" on Sunday.


----------



## AndyS

uts said:


> Watched as we got pounded with 2.5" of rain in 12hr (friday night to sat morning) and another 1.5" on Sunday.


Similar here. Today I lit a fire in the outdoor fireplace and continually fed it with branches that fell in the storms. The lawn is still covered in leaves and very small branches, but a mow tomorrow will get those.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

frekwentflier said:


> Applied Prodiamine, Revolution, humic/fulvic/kelp, liquid aeration, and molasses. Tried to beat the rain, but ended up finishing in a downpour. But hey, at least everything got watered in!


If you don't mind me asking, I was just curious the purpose for applying Revolution and liquid aeration at the same time.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Got a mow in right before 2" of rain arrived.


----------



## jingobah

Sprayed some Humic, letting the rain do it's thing


----------



## SumBeach35

Fresh cut on the 365ss for an announcement



Daniel Nicholas due 9/15/21


----------



## davegravy

SumBeach35 said:


> Fresh cut on the 365ss for an announcement
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Nicholas due 9/15/21


Congrats!!! :banana: :beer:


----------



## macattack

Mowed at 4". Found mole damage in backyard. Throw down GrubEx and Ironite.


----------



## Wiley

:thumbup:


SumBeach35 said:


> Fresh cut on the 365ss for an announcement
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Nicholas due 9/15/21


----------



## Lawndress

SumBeach35 said:


> Fresh cut on the 365ss for an announcement
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Nicholas due 9/15/21


Whoop!!!


----------



## Lawndress

My husband "fixed" the lawn tractor just by taking it out to the cul-de-sac and turning on the cutting blade repeatedly. I had already tried this half a dozen times, and so did he before taking it out, but his reluctance to take the deck off paid off and apparently there was just a jam of something underneath that cleared with that. Thank goodness! I thought for sure I'd hit an unseen rope in my neighbor's yard. Unfortunately, he went the wrong way around the house on wet grass and just shredded part of the grass that was just thickening up. I took a very deep breath and I'm okay. He also did some more damage "testing" it. I just feel like I can't catch a break sometimes!

I worked on some leveling--filling up where a tree used to be that has sunk again over the last few years. I have to do filling work every 3 years or so because even with having the roots mulched, they still rot down and leave a dip. There are trees that had to have been taken out 15+ years ago that still sink gradually.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Memorial Day milorganite throw down happened today. Smells great!


----------



## Lawndress

Moar leveling.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front yard today, HOC 3.625". The overseed was mediocre, maybe 50% efficient. Oh well. I will end up dethatching the end of August and once the fungus is at bay, I will try again where the worst of it was, as well as a spot that a stray cat urinated and dug.


----------



## macattack

Threw down some GrubEx, Ironite and Disease Ex. Never really paid close attention to disease in the lawn before. I think the lawn looks good. If i dig to the grass crown however i find issues. The backyard is always damp as a sewer drain collects yard runoff in the corner of my yard. No areas of death, but figured I'd apply the curative rate and monitor the siutation.


Pretty much everywhere I expose the grass to the soil, i find some dead/disease grass blades. Of course the green grass outnumbers these, but you can see it evenly. Is this normal?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Fresh cut. I see why they call it "blue" grass. Really see the blue here.


----------



## Lawndress

Some weeding of the lawn and garden!

And my scaredy cat came up to demand petting outdoors for the first time in months. (We adopted a teenage feral cat, and she is still skittish.) She usually runs away if you try to pet her outdoors, but since I was working, of course, she needed to be pet.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the backyard at 3.625". Cutting the lawn in a diagonal pattern is probably my favorite. I had to double cut because my mower bag started shooting out grass clippings out of the top.

To make my afternoon even more annoying, I cut too far inward with my edger and had to start straightening it out with the half moon edger. Moisture Manager is getting applied tomorrow to the front and back.


----------



## rhart

Double cut at 1"


----------



## Lawndress

Mowed now that it's dry enough! I decided to do the front with the walk-behind and the back with the ride-on. I tried to fog for mosquitoes, but the fogger started spitting flames. Probably not good.


----------



## jskierko

Lawndress said:


> the fogger started spitting flames. Probably not good.


Too many visuals just came into my head... would love a video/gif of this.


----------



## Lawndress

jskierko said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fogger started spitting flames. Probably not good.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many visuals just came into my head... would love a video/gif of this.
Click to expand...

It's a bit unpredictable and not safe to get a video of. lol. It was really hard to light, and then as I moved around, suddenly a huge flame would roll up from the coil area and then disappear. I shut it off and examined it but nothing visible was wrong. After four times of this (and nearly getting hit by the last one), I'd had enough and stopped trying! They're pretty expensive but picky and don't last really long--four seasons is now my record for one. But it's better than $500 per season for professional mosquito control.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front and back today at 4" just before the heat came in. Tomorrow morning I'll be up watering for 30-45 minutes each. Doing both yards with an oscillating sprinkler will take me about 6.5 hours.

I have some bare spots in the shade and might try some shady seed mix this fall. In the interim, I have been growing grass in some flower pots and in a few weeks will get my plugger out and try to plant some TTTF plugs when it cools down a little bit. On the plus side, the fungus does not appear to have spread.

Because of work and being about 90 days out from the sprinkler install, I will try to get up at 3:30 before work and alternate between the front and back twice a week to get 1.5" of water down, while going back to cutting just once a week.

I'm hoping for a few weeks of downtime at work, so I can work on extending the flowerbed along the back fence line as seen in one of the pictures. I thought about renting a machine but would probably be better off just using a shovel and half moon edger. That and removing the brick pavers to create trench edging all around.


----------



## Lawndress

Sprayed for weeds!

More gratuitous garden photos:

Astilbes coming into bloom:



Front bed in early summer happiness:



My outdoor cat took off with her wet food can and then refilled it in a corner of the property:


----------



## Lawndress

And now I got my charity lawn sprayed, too. I've killed a ton of her weeds now, but soooo much to go before fall.

Also went down the hill and scattered mosquito pellets. It's the harmless bacteria stuff.


----------



## M32075

I will say all these lawns are impressive what really stuns we is some of these properties are huge and look incredible the amount of work and dedication to pull it off is double impressive.


----------



## ISU

Allowed for a kiddy pool to be on the turf….😂


----------



## g-man

The circle of life. I'm thinking in was a hawk last night. Too dark for the cameras to catch.


----------



## davegravy

ISU said:


> Allowed for a kiddy pool to be on the turf….😂


Wife and I just went through negotiations on this and we have one arriving from Amazon today :|

Anyone have any experience with how to have one of these without messing things up too badly with your turf? If you don't keep it in one spot for more than 48 hours, be mindful of where/when you let the water out, is it going to be ok?


----------



## Lawndress

davegravy said:


> ISU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed for a kiddy pool to be on the turf….😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I just went through negotiations on this and we have one arriving from Amazon today :|
> 
> Anyone have any experience with how to have one of these without messing things up too badly with your turf? If you don't keep it in one spot for more than 48 hours, be mindful of where/when you let the water out, is it going to be ok?
Click to expand...

48 hours should be fine. It'll take a couple of weeks to fully recover though.


----------



## M32075

Lawndress said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed for a kiddy pool to be on the turf….😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I just went through negotiations on this and we have one arriving from Amazon today :|
> 
> Anyone have any experience with how to have one of these without messing things up too badly with your turf? If you don't keep it in one spot for more than 48 hours, be mindful of where/when you let the water out, is it going to be ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 48 hours should be fine. It'll take a couple of weeks to fully recover though.
Click to expand...

I would just keep it in one spot for the season then seed it when season is over. Trust me setting up n taking down every time gets old quick. Beware of the kids like it so much you will be talked into a permanent pool don't fight it just get it you will enjoy also.


----------



## Lawndress

M32075 said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I just went through negotiations on this and we have one arriving from Amazon today :|
> 
> Anyone have any experience with how to have one of these without messing things up too badly with your turf? If you don't keep it in one spot for more than 48 hours, be mindful of where/when you let the water out, is it going to be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 48 hours should be fine. It'll take a couple of weeks to fully recover though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would just keep it in one spot for the season then seed it when season is over. Trust me setting up n taking down every time gets old quick. Beware of the kids like it so much you will be talked into a permanent pool don't fight it just get it you will enjoy also.
Click to expand...

True. You also have to make sure you never accidentally solarize a square of your lawn, either. Empty or just a few inches of water will do that. (Don't ask....)


----------



## Lawndress

Mowed neighbors' lawn. It looks like dog breath. I'm going to really need to do the weedkiller on it.


----------



## Lawndress

Mowed about a quarter of the front lawn before I got rained out.

Here is a pic of part of what is unmowed. Lol.

You can't even see the super weedy bit down the hill at the front of the law !


----------



## stacik84

With the high temps recently, I had some heat stress. Unfortunately, I have no irrigation system. Also have few patches of clover ( tough to see ) that I'm trying to battle. Overall, I'm pretty pleased with the 4th Millennium overseed and what the lawn has become over the last 3 years of moving in.


----------



## Lawndress

General yard updates...

Neighbor's charity lawn was 80 percent weeds but she would not like a nuke it and Reno approach, so I'm doing a more gentle approach by just doing repeated broadleaf weed apps all spring and summer.

So it looks like a nuclear zone and will look a lot worse before it looks better.



My yard:

The hydrangeas are starting now



And the tomatoes have grown! I am not pruning them at all properly since I just have two. I figure I'll get more tomatoes if I let them sprawl. Had a pest infestation but killed it.





My gardenias are no longer sulky, but now the hibiscus are mad, and the sweet potato Vine isn't growing. This is probably my worst year ever for my potted plants! They're so contrary!



And the cat was out front. Yes, it's been a week so the road cracks need weeding again.


----------



## Csantucci

Added some edging to the stream


----------



## Lawndress

Csantucci said:


> Added some edging to the stream line


Love the natural/cultivated look!


----------



## Csantucci

Thanks lawndress. I edited that picture. Was supposed to be a before and after lol.


----------



## Lawndress

Csantucci said:


> Thanks lawndress. I edited that picture. Was supposed to be a before and after lol.


Oh, nice! I had no idea what edge you were talking about, but I still liked the stream. lol


----------



## M32075

Lawndress said:


> General yard updates...
> 
> Neighbor's charity lawn was 80 percent weeds but she would not like a nuke it and Reno approach, so I'm doing a more gentle approach by just doing repeated broadleaf weed apps all spring and summer.
> 
> So it looks like a nuclear zone and will look a lot worse before it looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> My yard:
> 
> The hydrangeas are starting now
> 
> 
> 
> And the tomatoes have grown! I am not pruning them at all properly since I just have two. I figure I'll get more tomatoes if I let them sprawl. Had a pest infestation but killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gardenias are no longer sulky, but now the hibiscus are mad, and the sweet potato Vine isn't growing. This is probably my worst year ever for my potted plants! They're so contrary!
> 
> 
> 
> And the cat was out front. Yes, it's been a week so the road cracks need weeding again.


You're my hero of the day. Good things come to good people.


----------



## Lawndress

M32075 said:


> Lawndress said:
> 
> 
> 
> General yard updates...
> 
> Neighbor's charity lawn was 80 percent weeds but she would not like a nuke it and Reno approach, so I'm doing a more gentle approach by just doing repeated broadleaf weed apps all spring and summer.
> 
> So it looks like a nuclear zone and will look a lot worse before it looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> My yard:
> 
> The hydrangeas are starting now
> 
> 
> 
> And the tomatoes have grown! I am not pruning them at all properly since I just have two. I figure I'll get more tomatoes if I let them sprawl. Had a pest infestation but killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gardenias are no longer sulky, but now the hibiscus are mad, and the sweet potato Vine isn't growing. This is probably my worst year ever for my potted plants! They're so contrary!
> 
> 
> 
> And the cat was out front. Yes, it's been a week so the road cracks need weeding again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're my hero of the day. Good things come to good people.
Click to expand...

She's a retiree who used to have a nice lawn and is upset that it looks bad now. The moment of truth will be in the fall when I reseed!


----------



## OnyxsLawn

1 year apart. Mazama mono stand,mostly shade, spring seed, No seed added since. Kbg is the best


----------



## Lawndress

Finished the mow but had to raise the mower to 2" because the grass was so thick. Will drop it to 1.5" over the weekend, then to 1" on the poa supina thick sections to see what happens.

This is now about the average state of the lawn:



Still a lot of weeds, but it's not half bald!

Here is what it looked like in April:



Right about the same place.

Overall yard, before and during:





I'm aiming right down at the spot that is still bald, but trust, the whole thing is way better. Lol.


----------



## Lawndress

Tiny bit of mowing to try to get that half inch knocked down but then it started to rain again. So I did some weeding in the rain.

Gotta add this. You can see the line where the poa supina dominant lawn gives over to fescues: 


This lawn in 55 years old, so there's a big mix of turf types, but the poa supina is nice and aggressive and chokes out most other stuff. I can't wait until I only have it!


----------



## jingobah

Reel mowed, trimmed, edged & sprayed Sea-K, MicroGreen & Greeneffect....


----------



## Hawkeye_311

Reel mowed the front and side yards at 1" with JD220. Backyard mowed at 2.5" with the Toro Recycler. 98° and hot today which led to my discovery of having to replace my master valve on the sprinkler system.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front and back today at 4". Today's cut in the backyard was probably one of the best of the year. The front is coming along decently.

I found out the other day that a group of people on the other side of my neighborhood have secretly been referring to me as the "Neighborhood Lawn Nazi", because they see me outside all the time. It motivates me to keep improving. 
Before:


After:














Most of the backyard is thick like this; so I'm happy.


----------



## Colinwjholding

Cut the front.

Threw some seed down on some repair spots. 
40 pounds of fertilizer and some water.

Its been a dream having irrigation this year.


----------



## M32075

jingobah said:


> Reel mowed, trimmed, edged & sprayed Sea-K, MicroGreen & Greeneffect....


Great color . Your spraying is definitely paying off


----------



## M32075

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I cut the front and back today at 4". Today's cut in the backyard was probably one of the best of the year. The front is coming along decently.
> 
> I found out the other day that a group of people on the other side of my neighborhood have secretly been referring to me as the "Neighborhood Lawn Nazi", because they see me outside all the time. It motivates me to keep improving.
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the backyard is thick like this; so I'm happy.


Stay motivated looks fantastic


----------



## Jeff_MI84

M32075 said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cut the front and back today at 4". Today's cut in the backyard was probably one of the best of the year. The front is coming along decently.
> 
> I found out the other day that a group of people on the other side of my neighborhood have secretly been referring to me as the "Neighborhood Lawn Nazi", because they see me outside all the time. It motivates me to keep improving.
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the backyard is thick like this; so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay motivated looks fantastic
Click to expand...

Thank you. Older people in my neighborhood give me compliments usually, but the younger ones can't stand it when someone has something nicer looking.


----------



## cgeorg07

Finally a break from the heat to mow. What a difference this year with proper watering, fertilizing and fungicides!


----------



## Lawndress

Can't do any yard work because of rain, but I snapped a couple of garden pics yesterday. 
Happy returns daylily just started.



Going to remove all the dead daffodils leaves from the driveway when it dries out!

I really need to dig them up and mix in a bunch of really late season daffs. I have a big dead space before the camellias still.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I got up early to water the backyard a half inch. Bought some more mulch to hit up some low spots, arborvitae pruning of dead shoots and changed the air filter on my leaf vacuum. The back is looking pretty good.

I redid the trench edging on the side of the house. I had metal there for a while, but decided I didn't want it there anymore. I found this hilarious garden gnome for the front yard too.


----------



## Lawndress

The garden gnome rocks, @Jeff_MI84.

I was FINALLY able to mow with the rain stopping. Walk-behind on front yard, riding on back. I threw down some fert on the front to see if the poa supina likes fert throughout the summer, and I knocked the height down to 1" on the front, which is the minimum for my walk-behind mower, against hoping to encourage to poa supina. I'm nervous heading into hot weather, as that can make it necrotic, but we will see!

I also hit both my lawn and my charity lawn with another dose of broadleaf weedkiller. I've decided to use up my Bioadvanced weedkiller, since it's only got 3 of the 4 in typical mixes and I don't have that large of a container of it. It is doing great with violets and ground ivy, though.


----------



## M32075

cgeorg07 said:


> Finally a break from the heat to mow. What a difference this year with proper watering, fertilizing and fungicides!
> You're definitely having a great year


----------



## Butter

I mowed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Thank you. I saw it on a Facebook ad and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Rusty1606

I just gave it a mow. Might have a lead on a blue bird aerator.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Spot sprayed nimblewill with tenacity.


----------



## Lawndress

Mowed the neighbors' lawn.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Sprayed it with awesome sauce aka kool aid aka PGR+FEature+citric acid+Urea.


----------



## thebmrust

Mowed front yard then realized I had not been in our pasture for about 4 days and weeds EXPLODED! So, I sprayed 2,4-D in the pasture and then ran the fence line and driveway with Gly. Hoping all the bad weeds dies and I'll burn off the dry in a week. I used what I had.


----------



## Cluelessone

Any reason why I can't spray chelated iron, and "super seaweed humic acid blend" at the same time/mixed together in the sprayer?


----------



## Lawndress

Cluelessone said:


> Any reason why I can't spray chelated iron, and "super seaweed humic acid blend" at the same time/mixed together in the sprayer?


Not unless it is too thick. Some seaweed stuff is already really thick.


----------



## Lawndress

Mowed again!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the backyard today at 4", went real slow too. I got up at 3:00am to water the front 1/2" and am doing the backyard tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cluelessone

Lawndress said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why I can't spray chelated iron, and "super seaweed humic acid blend" at the same time/mixed together in the sprayer?
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless it is too thick. Some seaweed stuff is already really thick.
Click to expand...

I have my lawn "segmented out" so can do it in batches. I don't want to waste too much time with diluting it down excessively but will if I have to. Thanks!


----------



## M32075

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I cut the backyard today at 4", went real slow too. I got up at 3:00am to water the front 1/2" and am doing the backyard tomorrow morning.


Is it possible to setup a timer so you can get some sleep?


----------



## jamesonw

I enjoyed a mow today after applying the stress blend from yard mastery this past Saturday.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I wish! I have too many zones. In 11 weeks I'll have a system and a timer though.

Edit: I got around to buying a drone. It's going to take me a minute to learn, but I hope to post some overhead shots after cutting.


----------



## aperfcrcle

I sat back today and could not believe that a spring reno turned out this well, especially with the heat we've been having here on Long Island. Grateful it came up this well after having my whole yard dug up in February for a new septic system.. here's a before and after from today.


----------



## AndyS

jamesonw said:


> I enjoyed a mow today after applying the stress blend from yard mastery this past Saturday.


That looks SO good! Congrats!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front yard at 4 inches today. I think I might have some drought stress going on around the trees on the boulevard.


----------



## Lawndress

Sprayed for mosquitoes. And weeded.


----------



## M32075

aperfcrcle said:


> I sat back today and could not believe that a spring reno turned out this well, especially with the heat we've been having here on Long Island. Grateful it came up this well after having my whole yard dug up in February for a new septic system.. here's a before and after from today.


Long island here also fantastic job it really came in nice.


----------



## Wiley

aperfcrcle said:


> I sat back today and could not believe that a spring reno turned out this well, especially with the heat we've been having here on Long Island. Grateful it came up this well after having my whole yard dug up in February for a new septic system.. here's a before and after from today.


The lawn and your beds are looking great. Nice work!


----------



## aperfcrcle

M32075 said:


> Long island here also fantastic job it really came in nice.


Thanks man! glad to see some other long islanders on here. I've followed your lawn journal and yours looks great as well!


----------



## Matthew_73

watch it get DRYER


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Nothing with the lawn today. This weekend I got about .87" of rain and there's a storm coming right now. The recent rain will probably leave me unable to mow until around Wednesday. I topped off some mulch around the backyard.


----------



## zeus201

@Jeff_MI84 Those flower bed lines are crisp and straight !!!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Thank you. An overhead view would indicate otherwise. Earlier this year, I attempted to edge with my Echo Pas-225 and well, I need to get my half moon edger and straighten some corner areas back out. Only I can see it, but it needs a little tweaking.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Finding hot spots (compacted) areas and manual aeration. I'll probably regret it when the weeds crabgrass starts popping up in those aerated holes.


----------



## Cdub5_

So many fantastic lawns. Well done everyone!!!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

How hard of a job is that, aerating manually?


----------



## SpiveyJr

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Nothing with the lawn today. This weekend I got about .87" of rain and there's a storm coming right now. The recent rain will probably leave me unable to mow until around Wednesday. I topped off some mulch around the backyard.


What kind of mulch is that? I've never seen mulch so silky smooth with no chunks of bark. Did you screen it?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

It is triple shredded. I'm not sure if it was screened or not. I bought it from a place that specializes in rocks/ pea gravel, dirt/ sand and mulch. From a financial standpoint, it is actually cheaper than getting mulch at a big box store. Here are some close ups of it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I was able to cut the back at 4", but not edge or trim. A storm came out of nowhere and I used my clippers to trim and edge. With all the incoming rain yet again, I have 3/4 yard of mulch to top off then I am done, hence the discoloration of the mulch in the back that hasn't dried yet.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front at 4" today, finishing up just before yet another storm came rolling in. Fixing a lot more seed head stalks.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

Got a small order of mulch


----------



## M32075

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Got a small order of mulch


Thought you ordered black mulch 😂.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Got a small order of mulch


If that is a small order of mulch, I would hate to see what a big order for you is. I have 3/4 of a yard sitting in the back of my pick up truck, with nothing but rain on the forecast for the next week.


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

Lined a u shaped perimeter from the back of the house to the end of the property and planted green giants for privacy mainly....the mulch bed is basically 15 feet by 520 feet. At 4inches deep they recomend just under 70 yards....that truck could only fit 50 yards so one more order is needed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@STUDENToftheGAME 
Wow! How long will that take to complete?


----------



## creediddy2021

STUDENToftheGAME said:


> Lined a u shaped perimeter from the back of the house to the end of the property and planted green giants for privacy mainly....the mulch bed is basically 15 feet by 520 feet. At 4inches deep they recomend just under 70 yards....that truck could only fit 50 yards so one more order is needed.


Wow! I thought of ordering 10 yards of mulch, but 70! How much did they charge per yard and delivery?


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @STUDENToftheGAME
> Wow! How long will that take to complete?


lol....I'll let you know when I'm done :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## STUDENToftheGAME

creediddy2021 said:


> Wow! I thought of ordering 10 yards of mulch, but 70! How much did they charge per yard and delivery?


The 50 yards I got today was around 3k... but that's Canadian....sooo....guessing $500 US??? It was $49 per yard plus shipping plus tax


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@STUDENToftheGAME 
Good luck.


----------



## tam

I hand-painted Round-Up on all the buttonweed that is creeping in from next door. It was already starting to get dark before I remembered to take a picture, though.


----------



## Tsmith

Replaced the Transmission on my 5 year old Timemaster today and it wasn't as much of a hassle as I thought it was going to be. There was one clip that was a pain to get off but other than that it was fairly easy.

I've been getting some grinding type sounds and vibration when engaging the drive which I thought was just a cable adjustment or belt replacement but it ended up being the transmission. Also replaced the 3 pulleys and went with the commercial upgrade kit for the front two.


----------



## JDgreen18

Fresh mow at 3.25"


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JDgreen18 
That is a beautiful yard! How big is it? I like the gazebo too.


----------



## Jonslawn

Threw some stripes down on the front and back lawn and edged the gardens with the grass trimmer! Not to shabby considering the Poa and water drought earlier this week!


----------



## JDgreen18

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JDgreen18
> That is a beautiful yard! How big is it? I like the gazebo too.


Thank you...my backyard grass area is about 13k


----------



## M32075

Jonslawn said:


> Threw some stripes down on the front and back lawn and edged the gardens with the grass trimmer! Not to shabby considering the Poa and water drought earlier this week!


Really nice backyard setup you got


----------



## ronjon84790

Backyard mowed at 1.5" hoc with my Masport. It's been hot!! We got up to 111 last week. Low 100's this week


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JDgreen18 
That's a massive yard.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Today I will be reshaping and re-edging flower beds. Yesterday I was in the backyard with a shop vac, vacuuming up the flood. I filled up over 60gal in garbage cans and storage bins before calling it a night. Anticipated doing more, but the waters receded.


----------



## TheSwede

Enjoyed the view of it from the lounge area with a beer in hand.


----------



## NJ-lawn

TheSwede said:


> Enjoyed the view of it from the lounge area with a beer in hand.


Wow looks great!


----------



## TheSwede

NJ-lawn said:


> TheSwede said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the view of it from the lounge area with a beer in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow looks great!
Click to expand...

Thanks @NJ-lawn! 12mm (1/2") KBG. Dense, dark green, mowed and edged yesterday. Could not be happier with the lawn right now, so why not have a cold one and just enjoy it for a while before my beauty-sleep... .


----------



## ISU

ronjon84790 said:


> Backyard mowed at 1.5" hoc with my Masport. It's been hot!! We got up to 111 last week. Low 100's this week


Looks like the turf enjoys that 100+ heat! Well done sir.


----------



## ISU

Enjoyed the mow and began prep work for next week…💪⛳🇺🇸


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front yard at 4 inches but it started raining when I was edging and trimming. I tried a curvy pattern for the first time. I kind of like it, I got some funny looks from passers by.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I finished the edging and trimming of the front yard and was about to cut the backyard for the first time since last Tuesday, when yet another heavy thunder storm came earlier than anticipated. I can't catch a break.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I FINALLY was able to mow the backyard for the first time in 9 days. The soil is still barely damp, so I had to take it easy at 4".

Here is an overhead shot, a little more than halfway done to show how tall the grass had gotten from the 7 inches of rain. I regret not putting PGR down.


----------



## gm560

JDgreen18 said:


> Fresh mow at 3.25"


This looks awesome.


----------



## Wiley

Waited for cooler temps and raced the sun.


----------



## JDgreen18

@gm560 thanks


----------



## Alowan

Sprayed it a second time - getting ready for seed.


----------



## Lawn Noob

Milorganite July 4th throwdown at .60% N per thousand.


----------



## SeanBB

Cut, 3#'s DTE bio-turf, watered!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front yard at 4" earlier today. Those PRG stalks are driving me nuts. Quite a few looky-loos today and a nice compliment. I opted to use the string trimmer along the edging instead of my grass shears for the first time in a while.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the backyard at 4" today, roping off the area where I'm extending the flowerbed so I can get a feel for the new layout. It was a race against the sun. I plan on finishing the edging in the back tomorrow.


----------



## M32075

Wiley said:


> Waited for cooler temps and raced the sun.


That's some serious color looks fantastic


----------



## Wiley

M32075 said:


> Wiley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waited for cooler temps and raced the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some serious color looks fantastic
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## SumBeach35

Did some plugging on the 365ss reno. Happy with my sand cap from spring.


----------



## Bluebee3

Today I sprayed glyphosate in my back yard to get ready for my fall Reno. I really hate the process, but I'm glad I got it finished.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Spruced up the yard today. I wanted to be one of the cool kids.


----------



## IaHawk

First mow with my Big League striping kit! 😍


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front last night at 4" and the back at 3.625".

11.52 Lbs - 32-0-3 1Fe Opti slow release, 0.69 Fluid Oz - Momentum FX2, 0.05 1000 Sq. Feet - Spreader Sticker and 11.52 Lbs - 28-0-3 20% PolyPlus 35% Bio applied today.


----------



## FrankS

Trimming and edging.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

FrankS said:


> Trimming and edging.


Are those Corona grass shears? If so, I have the same ones.


----------



## FrankS

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Are those Corona grass shears? If so, I have the same ones.


Yes, they are. I'm pretty happy with them.
Do you like yours?
I had to get a longer pivot bolt, so I could add another "spring". There wasn't enough travel with just one.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

FrankS said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Corona grass shears? If so, I have the same ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. I'm pretty happy with them.
> Do you like yours?
> I had to get a longer pivot bolt, so I could add another "spring". There wasn't enough travel with just one.
Click to expand...

I do like them. I actually have a backup pair. The string trimmer has been annoying me lately, so I just use the shears around the edging stones. I also have the edging shears from Corona. Their pocket sharpening tool works wonders.


----------



## FrankS

Jeff_MI84 said:


> I do like them. I actually have a backup pair. The string trimmer has been annoying me lately, so I just use the shears around the edging stones. I also have the edging shears from Corona. Their pocket sharpening tool works wonders.


I took too long to decide about getting the edger tool. The general store stopped carrying it. I ended up cutting two prongs off of a hand cultivator.

I am definitely challenged when it comes to operating a string trimmer. I hate them, actually.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

FrankS said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like them. I actually have a backup pair. The string trimmer has been annoying me lately, so I just use the shears around the edging stones. I also have the edging shears from Corona. Their pocket sharpening tool works wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> I took too long to decide about getting the edger tool. The general store stopped carrying it. I ended up cutting two prongs off of a hand cultivator.
> 
> I am definitely challenged when it comes to operating a string trimmer. I hate them, actually.
Click to expand...

I had to buy it on Amazon. No local stores carry the edging shears.


----------



## M32075

FrankS said:


> Trimming and edging.


Thanks for posting this picture brought back memories of my childhood when my job was to cut grass around 13 oak trees and everything else the lawnmower missed by hand on a Saturday. I was the official weed whacker in the family before it was invented. All I need now is a picture of the old 2 stroke lawn boy.


----------



## FrankS

M32075 said:


> Thanks for posting this picture brought back memories of my childhood when my job was to cut grass around 13 oak trees and everything else the lawnmower missed by hand on a Saturday. I was the official weed whacker in the family before it was invented. All I need now is a picture of the old 2 stroke lawn boy.


----------



## M32075

FrankS said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this picture brought back memories of my childhood when my job was to cut grass around 13 oak trees and everything else the lawnmower missed by hand on a Saturday. I was the official weed whacker in the family before it was invented. All I need now is a picture of the old 2 stroke lawn boy.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy you made my morning coffee a little better today. You just don't see those old screaming lawn boys around anymore.They were unique machines back in the day and still are.


----------



## Trailz516

Cut the back at 2.25HOC. Threw down the rest of my stressX a few days ago. I think this is the best this area has looked since the fall reno.


----------



## nycbob

Trailz516 said:


> Cut the back at 2.25HOC. Threw down the rest of my stressX a few days ago. I think this is the best this area has looked since the fall reno.


Here in Long Island also. Amazing what a few days of heavy rain and cooler temps do for the lawn.


----------



## M32075

nycbob said:


> Trailz516 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the back at 2.25HOC. Threw down the rest of my stressX a few days ago. I think this is the best this area has looked since the fall reno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Long Island also. Amazing what a few days of heavy rain and cooler temps do for the lawn.
Click to expand...

LI also we finally got a few good soaking rains. I don't know about you guys but a bunch of friends and neighbors took some water in there basement's on that Friday storm that was some serious rain.


----------



## nycbob

M32075 said:


> nycbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailz516 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the back at 2.25HOC. Threw down the rest of my stressX a few days ago. I think this is the best this area has looked since the fall reno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Long Island also. Amazing what a few days of heavy rain and cooler temps do for the lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LI also we finally got a few good soaking rains. I don't know about you guys but a bunch of friends and neighbors took some water in there basement's on that Friday storm that was some serious rain.
Click to expand...

That was some rain we got on Thursday night into Friday morning. More rain in the forecast tmo and this week.


----------



## Trailz516

[/quote]

Here in Long Island also. Amazing what a few days of heavy rain and cooler temps do for the lawn.

[/quote]
The cooler temps and rain have helped out tremendously!


----------



## Trailz516

nycbob said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nycbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Long Island also. Amazing what a few days of heavy rain and cooler temps do for the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> LI also we finally got a few good soaking rains. I don't know about you guys but a bunch of friends and neighbors took some water in there basement's on that Friday storm that was some serious rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was some rain we got on Thursday night into Friday morning. More rain in the forecast tmo and this week.
Click to expand...

My basement pumps have been running quite a bit after that heavy rain and still are kicking occasionally now.


----------



## M32075

nycbob said:


> M32075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nycbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Long Island also. Amazing what a few days of heavy rain and cooler temps do for the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> LI also we finally got a few good soaking rains. I don't know about you guys but a bunch of friends and neighbors took some water in there basement's on that Friday storm that was some serious rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was some rain we got on Thursday night into Friday morning. More rain in the forecast tmo and this week.
Click to expand...

I hope no rain Saturday having 80 friends and family over for a graduation party. I ordered a big tent for shade hopefully not for any rain


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed the back at 2" HOC. Still mowing the front at 1" HOC. KBG is hanging on with temps at my house hitting 117 yesterday :shock: A few dry stops I'm hitting with water at night.


----------



## SumBeach35

I've measured 3.25" of rain in the last 8 days. More than we had in all of May and June. Got in a late evening mow to drop HOC to 2.5" before applying fungicides.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I love how the little square of the 365 bluegrass looks so much better than all the grass around it @SumBeach35.


----------



## SumBeach35

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I love how the little square of the 365 bluegrass looks so much better than all the grass around it @SumBeach35.


I have been quite impressed with the 365ss and it is not even 1 yr old yet.



Overcast and rainy earlier today but the 365ss was happy for the 3.25" of rain in the last 8 days


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Had some time today to get a double cut. Would be nice if the sun was out but this will have to do.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Saying goodbye to the part of the lawn that runs along the fence and is a pain to mow. About to put Roundup down before extending the flower bed to wrap all the way around.

It will look much more esthetically pleasing once I fill the area in with some of my favorite perennials. Not only that, but I hate running the sprinkler right up to the fence.


----------



## jingobah

Got in a mow and edging, heavy rain expected again here on L.I….


----------



## Jeff_MI84

jingobah said:


> Got in a mow and edging, heavy rain expected again here on L.I….


Nice!


----------



## Trailz516

jingobah said:


> Got in a mow and edging, heavy rain expected again here on L.I….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front and back today at 4". So much annoying poa annua stalks.

I noticed this brown spot in my backyard. It was not noticeable yesterday (I'm super OCD) or since the lawn was given fertilizer and grub control on Saturday. Any thoughts? There are no other similar spots around. Is it the melting out getting worse or possible animal urine? Either way fungicide is going down on Saturday.


----------



## bernstem

Worked on rut removal:


----------



## M32075

bernstem said:


> Worked on rut removal:


This is the exact reason I question the reason of backyard power lines also I have to look at them while enjoying my backyard. Also any time there's a storm we are pushed back on repairs because it's time consuming compared to street line repair. It also pushed me to put a pool in a area in my backyard that I didn't want but had to be a certain distance from the power lines.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I put down some Clearys 3336 DG Lite Fungicide. 5.4lbs in the front and 8.27lbs in the back. I'll be reapplying in two weeks, followed by some Disease Ex.

Also working on removing the grass along the fence, since the Roundup has been applied. I was finally able to find an electrician to disconnect power to the circuit breaker for the lamp post that I want to get rid of. I don't like messing with the circuit breaker. The fun part will be physically removing the lamp post and seeing how much I can get for it at the scrap yard, then filling it in.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Fungicide app # 3 today: Group 1 
AI: Thiophanate Methyl
Brand: Quali-Pro TM 4.5 aka generic Cleary's 3336F

A little late esp . since last 3 weeks here in CVA has been HHH (hot_humid_horrible).
My prior fungicide app #1 was Prop in late May, #2 Azoxy in late June were both @ curative rates so they put up a good up a good defense against the diseases desite being ~1 month apart.


----------



## YardWork314

I've spent most of this season making my front and side yard look bad by trying to get rid of bull paspalum and dallisgrass... spot spraying with pylex and using glyphosate with a foam applicator. I also started today with spraying a few areas (around 1000 sq ft total) of bermudagrass with a triclopyr and pylex mix. Apparently it takes 3 applications spread over several weeks. I'm sure it will look terrible for the rest of the summer, but hoping I can make a big improvement by overseeding this fall. I've also been working to amend the soil that resulted in the thin/weedy lawn over the past 10 years. The pictures on this forum provide a lot of motivation to get this lawn fixed.


----------



## johnklein25

I put some Bayer Serenade organic fungicide on my BY. I'll post again later to let you know if it worked.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Summer Dethatch. 5 gorilla carts full of crap came out. Only 6500 sq feet.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@JerseyGreens wow! How long did that take? I see all the cool kids on here have a gorilla cart. They look really nice and handy.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I scalped along the fence and did a rough cut with the half moon edger. Someday I'll go back around with bededger, but this will do for now.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @JerseyGreens wow! How long did that take? I see all the cool kids on here have a gorilla cart. They look really nice and handy.


With the Allett Turf Rake - about an hour. Single pass. Grass bin kept getting full.


----------



## VALawnNoob

JerseyGreens said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens wow! How long did that take? I see all the cool kids on here have a gorilla cart. They look really nice and handy.
> 
> 
> 
> With the Allett Turf Rake - about an hour. Single pass. Grass bin kept getting full.
Click to expand...

What does it look like post raking? Given the summer heat and stress, how quickly can it recover?


----------



## JerseyGreens

VALawnNoob said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens wow! How long did that take? I see all the cool kids on here have a gorilla cart. They look really nice and handy.
> 
> 
> 
> With the Allett Turf Rake - about an hour. Single pass. Grass bin kept getting full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it look like post raking? Given the summer heat and stress, how quickly can it recover?
Click to expand...

Tbd. I just put down a fungicide app for safekeeping...if I moved a bunch of fungus around my lawn that will halt it.

Gave it some foliar urea. 
Granular fert and water tomorrow.

I'm not concerned about the stress caused from it. The British turf rake all throughout summer with no issues.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the back at 4", but was not able to edge or trim due to a moderate shower that rolled in. I'm glad I put fungicide down when I did, as I walked around the backyard, the brown patch I spotted last week doesn't appear to be worse. Corner behind the garage, the outer tires slipped off the edge and scalped a few inches. It's okay because I got to mow with my new TLF t-shirt on today.


----------



## SumBeach35

Mow from yesterday before more rain


----------



## Lawn Noob

SumBeach35 said:


> Mow from yesterday before more rain


Is that a Firebird or a Trans-am?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I finished trimming and edging the backyard and then cut the front at 4", finishing at dusk so no drone pics.


----------



## macattack

Got in mow #21 of the year. Starting to feel burned out on lawncare, and fall renovation is right around the corner. Found a bunch of buried gravel in front yard, likely from buried gutter downspout that runs to the sidewalk. Really noticeable in the heat, those areas brown out quick. The screwdriver is an awesome tool. My lawn looks like it could use a quick raking, maybe a pull dethatcher? The mower tracks keep the grass laying down where i cant mix up my mowing pattern. Lots of fescue die off this summer. It will be an epic dethatching. I never got lawn level project started, and need to start Pylex application to control the bermuda. Might be looking at next year.


----------



## SumBeach35

Lawn Noob said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mow from yesterday before more rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Firebird or a Trans-am?
Click to expand...

I believe it is a trans am


----------



## ColeLawn

Started another reno... Step 1: Removing ~3-4" of dirt.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the backyard at 4". It has been a little difficult for me to cut twice a week the last few weeks because of rain and work. However, it felt pretty good to get out for the second time in three days, cut a little close to 1/2" off surprisingly.

Next year I plan on starting a lawn journal finally. I regret not doing it this year.


----------



## Ravenallen1971

Just trying to keep my KBG alive during our month + heat wave of triple digits or high 90's. Back yard has held up better with more shade. Front lawn was full reno last year. It has been struggling being in full sun all day long .... and cheetah spots are from "aggressively" killing any thing that wasn't KBG.


----------



## FrankS

I have a low spot that's needed to be filled. I started on it last year, but soon realized that I would cause flooding in the neighbor's yard. He gave me permission to fill in his corresponding low spot.

This is off-topic, but I killed some of the neighbor's weeds today.


----------



## GrassFarmer

Mowed and sweeped who needs a reel mower lol.


----------



## uts

GrassFarmer said:


> Mowed and sweeped who needs a reel mower lol.


70k bewitched KBG and a 5 gang mower makes it awesome!

You have a beautiful property. I always loved how my 21" honda cut compared to almost anything else I have cut with after.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

GrassFarmer said:


> Mowed and sweeped who needs a reel mower lol.


That's pretty awesome! Looks great


----------



## ColeLawn

POA 🆘

Also, I really need some suggestions on what to do along the fence line (I will be growing more grass but would love to have some sort of bed/natural privacy). And I'd love to rip out those shrubs, but my neighbors like the privacy…they're a PITA to mow around and smothered in weeds..


(I officially give up on DIYing patios)


----------



## Bombsquad85

Took pictures for help in my thread lol. I've only been here for a couple days but have gottena lot of great information to help make my lawn healthy!


----------



## g-man

Inspecting the round up footprints. Yeah I did two steps while spraying last week into the wrong area before I realized I was getting round up there.


----------



## FrankS

I lost another 1 1/2 square feet.

I keep putting rocks on it.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@g-man ouch that stinks.


----------



## g-man

It will be fine. Nitrogen fixes all problems


----------



## davegravy

g-man said:


> It will be fine. Nitrogen fixes all problems


You know how I know you have KBG?


----------



## Lawn Noob

Sprayed propiconazole, cleared our dead grass in thin areas, and over seeded at 3.75# per thousand.


----------



## zeus201

Goodbye Pangea rye, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## M32075

zeus201 said:


> Goodbye Pangea rye, it was fun while it lasted.


What are you replacing it with?


----------



## zeus201

M32075 said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye Pangea rye, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you replacing it with?
Click to expand...

Continuing with Mazama mono. Rye was nice, stripped amazing, but just like KBG more.


----------



## SumBeach35

In the middle of tenacity apps but was able to get my new to me Jacobsen 526 running and gave it a test run. HOC is at 0.55".


----------



## Factor

Put out 2.5 lbs per k of sulfur.


----------



## g-man

It is almost midnight and dew point is 78F. Fungus time.


----------



## zeus201

Seeded backyard. Pangaea mono was fun but heart wanted to continue Mazama mono.

Family isn't to thrilled going through another reno, but oh well they will live


----------



## SeanBB

@zeus201 lol, that gave me a chuckle.

For me today, just a quick cut at maybe 1/2"-3/4"....nobody knows!


----------



## jha4aamu

Put down some nice dbl wides today. Still would love to reno the yard this year


----------



## ColeLawn

Seed, starter, Peat down Aug 15. ~250sf TTTF at 10#/k




Uh oh…


----------



## Grasshopper

Took delivery of an Allett Liberty 43 and laid down some stripes :mrgreen: looking foward to the fall season!


----------



## M32075

Grasshopper said:


> Took delivery of an Allett Liberty 43 and laid down some stripes :mrgreen: looking foward to the fall season!


I'm impressed that's a sweet machine. Is it battery powered?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Grasshopper said:


> Took delivery of an Allett Liberty 43 and laid down some stripes :mrgreen: looking foward to the fall season!


Sweet machine! I could have given you a referral code for $100 off!


----------



## Alowan

Looked (impatiently) at my reno. That KBG is sloooooowwww..


----------



## RCUK

Mowed the back lawn, planted some Bloombux, took a picture  
The front is undergoing an overseed this week, nothing to see yet :lol:


----------



## Ngilbe36

RCUK said:


> Mowed the back lawn, planted some Bloombux, took a picture
> The front is undergoing an overseed this week, nothing to see yet :lol:


That hedge is fantastic! The lawn isnt too shabby either


----------



## RCUK

@Ngilbe36 Thanks! The hedge is made up of Pyracantha, flowers in the Spring and then berries, but the thorns are lethal. Have had them go through my shoes many times!


----------



## CrispyLawn

Yesterday was last day of a heat wave, so I mowed, dropped down some Milorganite. Todays much needed rain is watering that in... smells kinda funny outside!


----------



## jackallis

RCUK said:


> Mowed the back lawn, planted some Bloombux, took a picture
> The front is undergoing an overseed this week, nothing to see yet :lol:


Daang, boie, this is what dreams are made of. Shit.


----------



## zeus201

Never ending watering. 10 days after seed down, 4 days after germination (Mazama mono). Need to reseed some areas that are doing poorly.


----------



## luberconn

Just got first gas reel a couple weeks ago. An old Mclane 20". Quick mow last night.


----------



## Jonslawn

Mowed the lawn, let it grow out with all these hot humid days in Eastern Ontario this past week and week to come!

Lowered my hoc one notch as it appears I have my rust fungus back!

Applied PPZ August 7th and did 3 cuts since with no rust on my mower. Then cut this morning and had a small amount of rust on my mower again. Wondering when I can or should apply another curative rate of PPZ? It says 14-28 days… already applied curative rate on the 7th. Just looks to be very hot the next 6 days may wait until after the humidity dies off!


----------



## macattack

Lowered HOC to 3.25" for prep of next week dethatching. Need to get to 2", been kept at 4" most of the year. AT&T putting in fiber internet, at least I can now renovate/nurture those areas in the parkway. Not much damage, watering may fix it.


----------



## John[7a]

Sprayed Triad Select (similar to speed zone). I have lots of weeds and planning to overseed with Newsom Trio mix 80% TTTF 10% PRG and 10% KBG on about September 12. This is my first overseed. Hope it all goes well. Will be following the cool season overseed guide pretty closely.

I wonder if Tractor Supply sells urea.


----------



## M32075

zeus201 said:


> Never ending watering. 10 days after seed down, 4 days after germination (Mazama mono). Need to reseed some areas that are doing poorly.


Give it a little more time it's still early in the game before dropping more seed


----------



## CrispyLawn

Got another mow in. Every pass in the backyard I saw handfuls of white moths and clouds of little insects. I sprayed a product called "Eight" garden and home (lambda-cyhalothrin) around swathes of the yard. Hopefully that was not a mistake and puts a dent in the moth population.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

CrispyLawn said:


> Got another mow in. Every pass in the backyard I saw handfuls of white moths and clouds of little insects. I sprayed a product called "Eight" garden and home (lambda-cyhalothrin) around swathes of the yard. Hopefully that was not a mistake and puts a dent in the moth population.


A lot of moth popping out of the turf like that especially when mowing might be an indication of sod webworm


----------



## CrispyLawn

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> CrispyLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got another mow in. Every pass in the backyard I saw handfuls of white moths and clouds of little insects. I sprayed a product called "Eight" garden and home (lambda-cyhalothrin) around swathes of the yard. Hopefully that was not a mistake and puts a dent in the moth population.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of moth popping out of the turf like that especially when mowing might be an indication of sod webworm
Click to expand...

Someone in my area commented that they are out in force this year. I'll have to look into getting a sprayer and controlling them, I just sprayed what I had on hand. Wish me luck!


----------



## macattack

Lowered HOC to 2.8", bugs flying everywhere. I am late for bug killer application, threw down and watered in some of Menards insect control. At least the dead grass started coming out with the lowering of the blade. Trying to make it thru this last heat wave. It will be an epic power raking for sure.


----------



## CrispyLawn

Threw down some BioAdvanced granular insect control last night (Imidacloprid I think). I may have stretched the 5k sq ft bag over a bit more resulting in maybe a thinner application. Still better than nothing hopefully. The rain watered that in today.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I cut the front yard at 3.25" in preparation for downspout burying and sprinkler install. Then this happened…. .52" downpour in about 20 minutes.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Scoffing at my heat-damaged front yard and thinking about how I want to reno it next year. I can't stand the random clumps of fine fescue. What an ugly grass!


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@spaceman_spiff I know how you feel. The last few weeks my fine fescue has checked out completely.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @spaceman_spiff I know how you feel. The last few weeks my fine fescue has checked out completely.


Ha, my FF is the only solidly green patches left in the yard, annoyingly. The rest is roasted from a month of 100+ temps.


----------



## rijkmus

Mowed today I am moving every 3rd or 4th day. Disregard the urine burns that is from a large dog yard. She is not going anywhere.


----------



## JP900++

zeus201 said:


> Never ending watering. 10 days after seed down, 4 days after germination (Mazama mono). Need to reseed some areas that are doing poorly.
> 
> Wow. Hope my progress is that good in ten days. 95+ degrees and pop up thunderstorms since seed down (Tues.). Actually suspended the sprinklers this afternoon. How long are you watering?


----------



## wiread

well Tuesday night I had my back area aerated, cores broken up seed down. Wed night after work I spray a blanket rate of tenacity and then Friday, Saturday, and again today I've had to pump out all the rain from the night before. I don't think my overseed is going to work well. The past 3 mornings have been this or worse.

The part closest in the image is not the area I was worried about, it has pretty good grass. you can see where it's more yellow in the background. Had a pretty major nimblewill infestation I was trying to get rid of and then thicken grass. I have a feeling much of that washed into the low spots and i'm pumping down stream somewhere.


----------



## CrispyLawn

Got a much needed mow in after days of rain. Sprayed some Propiconazole around most of the yard as I'm still seeing some fungus issues. I saw way less white moths than last mow which tells me my insecticide application from last week may have been effective (or they flew off somewhere else). Lawn is looking a lot better. Also tried my new pro plugger and it did not go well. They clay was so incredibly sticky I could barely get the last plug out every time it was full. Might try again when soil is a bit dryer.


----------



## Mdew091

Did some dethatching today! Rain/storm forecast scared me away from putting seed down today, will dethatch again next weekend and throw down my tttf.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

Just put the final touches on installing my irrigation system. Got the valves connected today and the Rachio 3 controller set up.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Just put the final touches on installing my irrigation system. Got the valves connected today and the Rachio 3 controller set up.


Your going to like Rachio controller. They really got it right with that system.


----------



## zeus201

JP900++ said:


> Wow. Hope my progress is that good in ten days. 95+ degrees and pop up thunderstorms since seed down (Tues.). Actually suspended the sprinklers this afternoon. How long are you watering?


Past two weeks were brutal combination of heat, humidity and wind. Fungal pressure was high as well, so I tried to limit amount of water in the late evenings and watered in the early morning. During the day, I was watering every couple hours to keep everything damp. I'd say on average each watering cycle was around 7 to 10 minutes.

Finally walked on it yesterday and sprayed some Propiconazole to help with root development. Made it through probably the toughest part and fairly happy with how things are looking. There are few areas which are underperforming but can work on those later. Most annoying thing is our Quaking Aspen trees trying to create a forest.

DAS: 20
DAG: 13


----------



## thin_concrete

Not today, but I had no time to post yesterday. I aerated the front and back yards. I was only planning on doing specific areas because I did a heavy dethatch a couple of weeks ago and have known about a couple of specifically compacted areas, but my neighbor actually has an aerator he bought off Craigslist and let me borrow it. I know the previous owners of the house never aerated the back yard and the ground was pretty damn solid back there. I aerated the front 3+ years ago, so I didn't think it would hurt to do since I had the machine. My yard is really uneven but I took a sample of holes created and most are in the 2-2.5" range, with an errant 3"+ and <1" plug here and there.

Filled it up with gas and gave it back to him with 12 Briefcase Porters (my favorite beer). I may actually seed now and see if I can move my compost topdressing schedule up.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Glen_Cove_5511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the final touches on installing my irrigation system. Got the valves connected today and the Rachio 3 controller set up.
> 
> 
> 
> Your going to like Rachio controller. They really got it right with that system.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I jumped right in using Flex Daily for all zones. I have my own PWS so I'm looking forward to the Weather Intelligence feature!


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Did a bunch on Friday and today to my 500 sq ft back yard. 
- Scalped to 1.5" from 3.75". It was weird seeing my grass that low. 
- Dethatched. Almost filled up one green waste can with everything I picked up. Wild. 
- Spent 2 hours picking up acorns from the 45-foot oak that's over the lawn. Used a nut weasel til my arms hurt then said f it and used a shop vac. Worked surprisingly well. 
- Laid top soil and leveled
- Seeded 90% SS1000 TF blend (Avenger II, 4th Milennium, Raptor III, Amity) and 10% Midnight KBG on the bare spots. Overseesed the rest. 
- Laid peat moss over seed. Never done this before. Man was it dirty as heck! Even my toddlers were covered in it trying to "help."

Then today I laid Tenacity as a PreM and another layer of peat moss to cover up some exposed seed. I always have birds carrying it away.

And it's been around 100+ for the past 4-5 weeks so I have to water almost every hour on the hour for a few minutes while the sun is out or else the peat moss dries up. Wild.


----------



## Coolseason7b

Mdew091 said:


> Did some dethatching today! Rain/storm forecast scared me away from putting seed down today, will dethatch again next weekend and throw down my tttf.




Same exact thing here. Was going to seed but will need to wait until Thursday probably. Will likely just mow again before seeding.


----------



## CrispyLawn

Got a mow in. Tried to remove my side discharge panel but the single bolt holding it in is basically rusted on or otherwise glued to the mower deck with gunk. I don't have an impact wrench but that may have done the job. Tried the bungie cord trick for a couple passes but it was making a vibrating sound I didn't like so I finally closed the chute and just mulched. I find that there's not much suction this way so I just mowed slower. Might look closer at getting that discharge flap off or finding the plastic insert somewhere.

Also threw down some nitrogen. It was like a half-rate application so I'm just calling it 'spoon feeding'.

Looking at sprayers today and leaning towards the 105ex to get some post emergent weed control down.


----------



## Tsmith

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Glen_Cove_5511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the final touches on installing my irrigation system. Got the valves connected today and the Rachio 3 controller set up.
> 
> 
> 
> Your going to like Rachio controller. They really got it right with that system.
Click to expand...

I switched to Rachio a few years ago and completely agree. It has some additional features that my previous controller didn't and a better app.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Sprayed iron w/.25 urea……boy that felt good! It's been awhile. Water in Tomorrow morning. High of 73 tomorrow, gonna be beautiful day. Love this time of year. And football starts next week, ahhh life is good!


----------



## Robs92k

NJ-lawn said:


> Sprayed iron w/.25 urea……boy that felt good! It's been awhile. Water in Tomorrow morning. High of 73 tomorrow, gonna be beautiful day. Love this time of year. And football starts next week, ahhh life is good!


+1^. Watered in my AMS this morning, Iron app on Monday.

Going from 3" HOC to 2.75"tonight.

I also got my new tips today…did someone say 1G /ksqft @ 4mph?? Yes please.



Clouded over a bit and I looked out the window to a lot of new green color…going to look better cut.



Love fall!


----------



## NJ-lawn

^^^lawn looks great….Go Pack Go!


----------



## WyGuy

Over seeded the backyard with SS9000, now we wait!


----------



## Robs92k

NJ-lawn said:


> ^^^lawn looks great….Go Pack Go!


👍🏼👍🏼Thx! Been after it with a little help from my friends.


----------



## macattack

Watered the lawn, hoping it comes back strong like last year post power-raking/dethatching. Need to do a better job near the edges to not tear out the grass. Threw down seed and fertilizer yesterday, along with some top dress with peat moss from my homemade tub dispenser. Maybe next year I add an irrigation system, as I plan on doing a full renovation if I cant knock back the bermuda sufficiently. I've got an area in front that has gravel 1" below the surface, likely leftover from either landscaping or downspout underground drainage. It needs to be excavated to 6" or so.


----------



## M32075

spaceman_spiff said:


> Did a bunch on Friday and today to my 500 sq ft back yard.
> - Scalped to 1.5" from 3.75". It was weird seeing my grass that low.
> - Dethatched. Almost filled up one green waste can with everything I picked up. Wild.
> - Spent 2 hours picking up acorns from the 45-foot oak that's over the lawn. Used a nut weasel til my arms hurt then said f it and used a shop vac. Worked surprisingly well.
> - Laid top soil and leveled
> - Seeded 90% SS1000 TF blend (Avenger II, 4th Milennium, Raptor III, Amity) and 10% Midnight KBG on the bare spots. Overseesed the rest.
> - Laid peat moss over seed. Never done this before. Man was it dirty as heck! Even my toddlers were covered in it trying to "help."
> 
> Then today I laid Tenacity as a PreM and another layer of peat moss to cover up some exposed seed. I always have birds carrying it away.
> 
> And it's been around 100+ for the past 4-5 weeks so I have to water almost every hour on the hour for a few minutes while the sun is out or else the peat moss dries up. Wild.


Great job in about a month it will be well worth it


----------



## driver_7

Got way behind on my 12k renovation, but managed to scalp and prep for aerating and scarifying this weekend. Major patio reno going on in the backyard, so that's put me way behind.


----------



## thin_concrete

*Post-Ida Question:*

I aerated prior to Ida rolling through and dropping 4.25"+ where I live (the weekend of the 28th) and now it looks like my lawn was never aerated. Should I do it again? Or do you think I can just clean up what Ida left behind and go from there and drop seed over the weekend in advance of my compost topdressing being delivered on Tuesday?

Thanks in advance,

TC


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

I think you should be good, the storm just sped up the process. You don't really want those seeds in those holes anyways, IMO seed shouldn't be deeper than 1/4". You can also do another aeration after the compost, it will push some down the soil.


----------



## thin_concrete

Lawn Whisperer said:


> I think you should be good, the storm just sped up the process. You don't really want those seeds in those holes anyways, IMO seed shouldn't be deeper than 1/4". You can also do another aeration after the compost, it will push some down the soil.


Thanks, @Lawn Whisperer - I appreciate it.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Admired my new baby TTTF

I scalped my lawn a week ago before seeding and it's already shot up like crazy since. Didn't stunt the growth at all.

I have 10% midnight KBG in that mix, so I assume it needs a couple more weeks to germinate and sprout. I keep watering multiple times daily until then, right? I feel like letting it dry out to mow is going to mess with the KBG germination.

Not sure what to do about mowing. The other established grass is going to tower over it in a week or so.



Oh yeah, kids having some friends over tonight. Had to do the "get off my lawn" old man thing:


----------



## eric_hanus

Patched some spots not recovering after dethatch and overseed. 20 days since seed down.


----------



## BigBlue

Yesterday, today, tomorrow:

1. Scalp
2. Dethatch in 2 directions 
3. Pick up thatch with mower
4. Rake back yard 4000 sqft (large bare spots from unknown summer die off, hickory nut debris from squirrels, and acorns from Henri and Ida winds).
4a. Not going to rake front 6000 sqft
5. Line trim

Aeration and compost too dress this Thursday. Seeding and Tenacity Thursday or Friday.

Question: given the 5-6 day delay between scalp and seeding should I cut with a bagger Wednesday before aeration and topdress?


----------



## M32075

De thatched the front once cut twice ran out of time for another de thatch


----------



## JML

Front yards: 8yards of 80/20 sand/compost on the 5.5k sqft. PreM. And 25lbs of ChampionGQ overseed.
Backyard: PreM. 75lbs of GCI TTTF on killed off lawn.

I am sore.


----------



## thin_concrete

Seed down! Based on the state of my lawn after this summer, I threw down seed between the overseed and new lawn rates.

I'd planned on using Titan RX in the back yard and Rhizing Moon in the front, but ended up using only the Titan RX only because, as it turns out, there was a small hole in the bag. I had to move the Titan to get to the Rhizing Moon but I will keep the RM for filling as needed in the coming weeks/next year. I know the germination rate will go down, but it'll be in a temperature/humidity controlled environment, so I'll just hope for the best!


----------



## John[7a]

* 5 September - overseeded front yard 2500 sqft 
* Mowed and bagged at lowest level
* Put down 6 cubic feet of topsoil to fill low areas
* Spread seed at 7 lbs/1000 with Scotts Mini set at 5.5? (3 passes)
* Newsom Trio mix: 80 TTTF, 10 KBG, 10 PRG
* Raked lightly with Groundskeeper II
* Used lawn roller filled halfway with water
* Sprayed tenacity at 6 oz/acre rate (3.9 mL/1000)
* Sprayed roundup 51% at 13 oz/acre rate (8.5 mL/1000)
* Spot sprayed roundup at normal rate (2.5 oz/gallon)
* Setup above ground sprinklers with hoses
* Current schedule daily at 0430 for 30 minutes
* Will water again each afternoon

First time overseeding. This forum and Reddit have been very helpful.

I am in Nortern Va. Is twice daily watering for 30 minutes normally sufficient?

This is what it looks like now. There is barely any good grass, so I am not concerned if I overdid it with the roundup.


----------



## thin_concrete

John[7a said:


> " post_id=437301 time=1630884523 user_id=16232]
> * 5 September - overseeded front yard 2500 sqft
> * Mowed and bagged at lowest level
> * Put down 6 cubic feet of topsoil to fill low areas
> * Spread seed at 7 lbs/1000 with Scotts Mini set at 5.5? (3 passes)
> * Newsom Trio mix: 80 TTTF, 10 KBG, 10 PRG
> * Raked lightly with Groundskeeper II
> * Used lawn roller filled halfway with water
> * Sprayed tenacity at 6 oz/acre rate (3.9 mL/1000)
> * Sprayed roundup 51% at 13 oz/acre rate (8.5 mL/1000)
> * Spot sprayed roundup at normal rate (2.5 oz/gallon)
> * Setup above ground sprinklers with hoses
> * Current schedule daily at 0430 for 30 minutes
> * Will water again each afternoon
> 
> First time overseeding. This forum and Reddit have been very helpful.
> 
> I am in Nortern Va. Is twice daily watering for 30 minutes normally sufficient?
> 
> This is what it looks like now. There is barely any good grass, so I am not concerned if I overdid it with the roundup.


You want to keep the seeds damp/moist, not deluged. Consider shorter watering periods, say 5-15 minutes multiple times daily (whether that's 2 or 5 times will be determined by your conditions) instead of 30 minute stints.


----------



## John[7a]

> You want to keep the seeds damp/moist, not deluged. Consider shorter watering periods, say 5-15 minutes multiple times daily (whether that's 2 or 5 times will be determined by your conditions) instead of 30 minute stints.


Thanks for the advice. I will shorten the watering period and try to get in more waterings as needed. Maybe I'll set the timer for every 6 hours. Only problem with that is there will be one watering in the middle of the night.


----------



## John[7a]

JML said:


> Front yards: 8yards of 80/20 sand/compost on the 5.5k sqft. PreM. And 25lbs of ChampionGQ overseed.
> Backyard: PreM. 75lbs of GCI TTTF on killed off lawn.
> 
> I am sore.


Wow, that's a lot of work for one day. Hope it turns out great for you. Did you do anything after seeding like use a roller or put down peet?


----------



## JML

John[7a said:


> " post_id=437345 time=1630893235 user_id=16232]
> 
> 
> JML said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front yards: 8yards of 80/20 sand/compost on the 5.5k sqft. PreM. And 25lbs of ChampionGQ overseed.
> Backyard: PreM. 75lbs of GCI TTTF on killed off lawn.
> 
> I am sore.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a lot of work for one day. Hope it turns out great for you. Did you do anything after seeding like use a roller or put down peet?
Click to expand...

I lightly raked the surface for the front area (sanded). The back has always been a disaster of overgrown weeks and crap, that if half the TTTF germinates, I'll be happy.

The front I'm pretty proud of the transformation over the past couple years…


----------



## John[7a]

@JML What a difference. Looking great!


----------



## BigBlue

BigBlue said:


> Yesterday, today, tomorrow:
> 
> 1. Scalp
> 2. Dethatch in 2 directions
> 3. Pick up thatch with mower
> 4. Rake back yard 4000 sqft (large bare spots from unknown summer die off, hickory nut debris from squirrels, and acorns from Henri and Ida winds).
> 4a. Not going to rake front 6000 sqft
> 5. Line trim
> 
> Aeration and compost too dress this Thursday. Seeding and Tenacity Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Question: given the 5-6 day delay between scalp and seeding should I cut with a bagger Wednesday before aeration and topdress?


Well I ended up raking about half the front yard anyway. It's a slippery slope: when you claim "hey, I'll just rake this one little section" and the next thing you know it's 3000 sqft later and you're wondering why your arms are getting tired lol.

It's raining a bit tonight and forecast for rain on Wednesday and aeration and compost top dress is scheduled for Thursday. Then seed and tenacity Thursday or Friday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BigBlue

@JML Wow! A truly spectacular transformation! Outstanding work!!!


----------



## thin_concrete

@Jmlrugby - wow! Looks great!


----------



## Robs92k

@JML ^+1

I removed ice from my lawn today…I live in WI, but it's still a bit early for this crap.

Pop up thunderstorm with easily baseball sized hail.

I have some video, but not sure how to post it..think the pics tell the story.

In some cases they left craters in my turf!


----------



## CrispyLawn

Mowed and bagged this time. Mower seems to have better suction when bagging… little more work though. Lawn is recovering nicely from the sad state it was in just weeks ago.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

First mow @ 1.5" 14-days after seed down for bare spots and over seeding. Looks slightly better.

Got some white spots because I used 8oz rate of Tenacity at seed down. Oops!

Before:




After:


----------



## John[7a]

@Robs92k that's amazing. Why haven't they made a movie about this? I imagine it causes quite a bit of property damage.


----------



## Robs92k

John[7a said:


> " post_id=439253 time=1631299800 user_id=16232]
> @Robs92k that's amazing. Why haven't they made a movie about this? I imagine it causes quite a bit of property damage.


It's a 3 yr old house and has great architectural shingles…likely have a few dimples, but should be ok. People down the road…not so much. Lawn took the worst of it.


----------



## John[7a]

I put down tenacity as a post-emergent ahead of my TTTF overseed around 20 September, maybe sooner. I already overseeded my front yard but need to overseed my side yard and back yard, which is about 6k sqft total. I have tons of weeds and thought tenacity might help to knock them down ahead of the overseed. I don't know if I should bother with PreM dose of tenacity at seeding time. I probably will, but will go lighter.

I used a new ryobi 4 gallon backpack sprayer. Much faster than using my 2 gallon pump sprayer. I used turf mark, but still found it difficult to see where I had sprayed. Plus I have blue toes now. I should have worn rubber boots instead of old running shoes. I may just use some type of marking flag next go around. That worked well for spreading seed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I dethatched the boulevard strip already, filling up half of a lawn waste bag. Cut down to 2.125" but am taking it down to 1.75" IOT get a good top dressing down.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Lowered HOC from 3.25" to 2", mulched clippings and aerated.


----------



## Kallgren

Went on vacation last week and found grubs went to town on my lawn. Must have been a festival or great party from the looks of it. The indicators were there, just didn't read them and respond accordingly.

You can roll the grass up like a carpet. 


Applied some grub control and watered in thoroughly. Ordered some new seeds for the putting green.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Hired a local landscape company spread a truck load of compost using a  Ecolawn Applicator . Cost of renting and spreading it myself is not worth the savings.


----------



## John[7a]

Put down about .25 lbs of N today using N-ext GreenPop starter fertilizer (16-21-2) on front lawn. This is my first fertilizer app since overseeding on 5 Sep. Not really a fan of spraying liquids. But I have some on hand so I need to use it up. My goal now is to use up all my liquid fertilizer so I have an excuse to buy a nice spreader. Currently using a Scott's mini.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@John1234 the Scott's Mini was my first spreader. I upgraded to the DLX which I am not a fan of. What kind are you thinking about getting?


----------



## zeus201

35 days after germination. Mazama mono, HOC @ 3/4".

Easy cruising at this point which is really nice. Still some struggling areas by the trees. Probably going to take a season or two to fill in or additional seeding, but I'll worry about that later.

Quite bumpy right now due to all the worm castings, but that'll eventually go away after many mows with the reel mower.


----------



## M32075

zeus201 said:


> 35 days after germination. Mazama mono, HOC @ 3/4".
> 
> Easy cruising at this point which is really nice. Still some struggling areas by the trees. Probably going to take a season or two to fill in or additional seeding, but I'll worry about that later.
> 
> Quite bumpy right now due to all the worm castings, but that'll eventually go away after many mows with the reel mower.


Looks fantastic great job


----------



## CrispyLawn

Got a pre-emergent down along with some fertilizer a couple days ago, also spot treated some weeds. 
Today I got a mow in. I'm glad I bagged because I saw the tell-tale "dorito dust" on my mower from a patch of my lawn that has succumbed to some kind of rust fungus. I rinsed the mower off after mowing that patch and finished the rest of the lawn. Seeing a good amount of fungus pressure unfortunately. Hopefully I have time to get ahead of it this fall, although I just got my sprinkler system winterized so if I put anything down that needs to be watered in I will have to try to time it with rain. Seems that lawncare is all about timing some days...


----------



## BBLOCK

My first mow on my Kbg mono 
30 days after seed down.


----------



## TheCutShop

Squirrels are going to die.





Still got a mow in.


----------



## BigBlue

Got mow#2 in last night for my overseed. A side benefit of monitoring the irrigation so closely is realizing I have some sprinkler coverage problems I've added to the list.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

BigBlue said:


> Got mow#2 in last night for my overseed. A side benefit of monitoring the irrigation so closely is realizing I have some sprinkler coverage problems I've added to the list.


Sigh.

This is exactly what I hate. I'm so sick of digging up sprinkler heads, and my overseed also revealed 2 more heads that I need to dig up and re-angle.


----------



## BigBlue

spaceman_spiff said:


> BigBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got mow#2 in last night for my overseed. A side benefit of monitoring the irrigation so closely is realizing I have some sprinkler coverage problems I've added to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> This is exactly what I hate. I'm so sick of digging up sprinkler heads, and my overseed also revealed 2 more heads that I need to dig up and re-angle.
Click to expand...

I hear you brother! At least it sounds as if you at least know what you're doing, I have zero experience, but I figure I can study up over the winter while I'm waiting to get back to the lawn lol.


----------



## spaceman_spiff

Mowed and laid down urea for my new seed. I'm at 28 DAG right now and it looks great. Just adjusted irrigation to go every other day now.

Dug up a couple irrigation heads as previously mentioned and packed soil pretty tight around the low sides to straighten them out. Went quicker than expected.



Here's my seeded area before and after so far:



The fixed couple irrigation heads should fix these couple dry spots:


----------



## 01Bullitt

Mowed the yard at 3.5 inches.


----------



## bernstem

Broke out the chainsaw:


----------



## gm560

bernstem said:


> Broke out the chainsaw:


Ah man. Is that on the reno? You can't catch a break with trees this year. Hope the damage was minimal.


----------



## bernstem

gm560 said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out the chainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah man. Is that on the reno? You can't catch a break with trees this year. Hope the damage was minimal.
Click to expand...

It is on the reno, but there is minimal damage. The reno is pretty well established. On the upside, though, there will be more sun to the previously shaded area so the grass will be happier. Most likely the city will take down the tree completely, but they have been surprisingly slow to address its decline. At least I don't have the utility company driving on the area for something. They did more damage than the tree in the back, but... you are correct. The trees hate me this year.


----------



## g-man

Hmm, la niña is here.


----------



## Rp9110

Threw down the last of my Vigoro Super Green clearance stash. Also put down some 10-10-10 on my back yard. Urea for the next applications.


----------



## ShadowGuy

Mowed the PRG at .7". The Kik is still not dormant, but has really slowed down. The parkway is pure PRG and is darker because the Kik is starting to yellow in the yard.


----------



## Wiley

@ShadowGuy Looking dialed. Nice work!


----------

